# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Lucid Dream Game Idea

## The Sandman

When I can, I like to open up a tab for each of my friends and start reading their dream journals to stay caught up with them. So tonight I did just that and the first two dreams I read talk about a game that has entered there dreams.

People often talk about powering up or leveling up or something like that. I read this stuff all the time. I don't know what more of a hint the dreaming community needs. Perhaps at has not escaped anybody. Maybe the problem is that a dreaming game is not made by wiggling your nose.

Anyway, my idea is that you play a game where the goal is to achieve lucidity for your dream character. How you get there isn't that important. I mean, it aught to be logical, and it aught to be fun, but what is more important is the player's focus and intent.

I believe that if you could get your game character to go to sleep and go into an REM cycle etc., etc., ultimately leveling up to lucidity--and if that stage allowed you to get your character to enjoy flight, or whatever it is you like to do, this would likely carry over into your dreams.

Perhaps you could start to lose lucidity and you have to try to get it back. As I see it, it wouldn't have to be as exciting as a first-person shooter or whatever people are playing these days. The whole point is meditating on sleep goals and seeing them.

We need a programmer who is willing to do pro bono work, or at least work for little pay, I realize, but I had to throw the idea out there.

I wonder what everyone else thinks.

----------


## Icyquartz

That's actually a really good idea, Rman. I am actually planning on developing a video game in the near future myself...I have been around games since I was like 5 years old. So I think you have a very good idea...add me as a friend so we can chat more!

Sincerely,
~Icy

----------


## The Sandman

> That's actually a really good idea, Rman. I am actually planning on developing a video game in the near future myself...I have been around games since I was like 5 years old. So I think you have a very good idea...add me as a friend so we can chat more!
> 
> Sincerely,
> ~Icy



Hi Icyquartz. I'm really glad you like my idea. Look me up any time.

----------


## Shadow27

I've had this same idea for a while. I was actually planning on doing something like this with kind-of a kingdom hearts feel
to it. My idea would be that there are some evil beings on the dream plane that are invading the waking world and this
guy has to learn to lucid dream to stop them. I also have some music I wrote up which is still in the works. We should work
on this together  :smiley: .

[edit] you can add me as a friend as well
Anyway, I can be the programmer and composer for the music

----------


## The Sandman

Shadow,

I'll add you in a sec. I would love to work on it together, but my contribution would likely be restricted to storyline kind of things. I don't draw or program.

I actually saw that you were a programmer and considered approaching you with the idea; I intellectualized my way out of talking to you though. Glad we are thinking along the same lines. I want to do something to help my lucid dreaming ability.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, Kingdom Hearts would be a nice style for a game like this. The action/adventure with RPG elements would be perfect. Hmm...or you could also go with a sandbox style game. Think grand theft auto, but dream related as opposed to crime related, lol. Either way could work. As you progress in the game, you learn new "dream control" abilities...like flying, super sprint, teleportation, etc. Hmm...just throwing out some ideas.

----------


## The Sandman

> As you progress in the game, you learn new "dream control" abilities...like flying, super sprint, teleportation, etc..



You could also face certain obstacles that you have to overcome. Walls, bad guys (or cops  :smiley:   ), dark regions and such. You could go different ways (per your sandbox idea), to get away from problems, and call on your abilities as appropriate. Don't forget when you fly, sometimes you get heavy. There should be some depth to the game.

Of course, as a person who is not programming this, I too am just throwing ideas out there.

----------


## mcguinnessdr

I am into game making, if you want, I can help. I use blender for modeling, rigging, animating, and it even has a powerful built in game engine. take a look at it and see what you think.

----------


## The Sandman

> I am into game making, if you want, I can help. I use blender for modeling, rigging, animating, and it even has a powerful built in game engine. take a look at it and see what you think.



I love the energy this idea is getting. I wish I could do something to help, but I think there are a few members who have the skillsets necessary to pull this thing off, so I'll keep up and let y'all make it happen. I hope you all can sustain the enthusiasm. I am desperate to find a way to gain lucidity deliberately, and I would love to play whatever you come up with regardless of how basic (or not) it turns out.

----------


## Shadow27

We should get as many DV members involved as possible and have a full programming team.  :smiley: 
It will be a professional production and we can market the game, and in doing so spread the knowledge
of Lucid Dreaming.

----------


## Rawracookie

I do some videogame programming. Although, I only have experience in 2D.

----------


## The Sandman

> ...and in doing so spread the knowledge of Lucid Dreaming.



Nice sentiment.

----------


## KingYoshi

Well, I have no programming experience, so i wouldn't be much help. This is a very cool idea though and if some of you guys wanted to try to pull it off, I'll give a little advice. The best way to go about this would be to make a short demo first. Maybe around 20-30 minutes of play time. Then you can release/show off the demo and go with it from there. Making a full game is a huge project and a demo could definitely get you a good start. It would also be wise to go with the xbox live marketplace/playstation network-type game. Many of those games are made by small groups of people. Download-able media is really booming right now, and seems to be going nowhere but up. Well, good luck to you all and I will definitely be interested to see if you guys could do something with this.

----------


## chase

What we need more than a video game is a device of some kind where we can hook up to and record our dreams and be able to watch them back later.  Just think if that were possible...it would end all movies, people would sell their dreams and make tons of money and it'd just be awesome.  Sort of like that movie "Strange Days" -Chase

----------


## LikesToTrip

If you guys actually decide to start putting something together I can do some 2D spriting(for icons, menus, HUD). I've made a few 2D games in the past, mostly with GameMaker. I know the basics of programming, but not anywhere near enough to help with a big project. The only games I made were simple platformers and arcadeish games. None of which were ever finished  :Cheeky: . I did get decent at making 2D sprites though. If you actually start putting a team together I'd love to help. We should get a list of who wants to help and once we have 10+ we should all get into chat and see if we can get the ball rolling.

----------


## The Sandman

*Resources*

Icyquartz: Planning on developing a game
Shadow27: Programmer and music composition
mcguinnessdr: I use blender for modeling, rigging, animating, and game engine.
rawracookie: 2D game programming
likestotrip: 2D spriting(for icons, menus, HUD). I've made a few 2D games
kingyoshi: Consultant

----------


## Shadow27

Sounds good  :smiley: 
Heres a little preview of the soundtrack, a song I've been working on for a while that I've called Dance Of Dreams.
Download Clip

----------


## Shadow27

Just came up with another. I'll expand on the tune a bit later but heres the clip:
Download Clip

----------


## The Sandman

> Just came up with another. I'll expand on the tune a bit later but heres the clip:
> Download Clip



I really like both clips Shadow27.

----------


## Shadow27

First, I would like to thank Rman for heading this off. However, I would like to take things a step
further. If we can pull this off it will be fantastic, but I would hate to see the project fall out.
This is a massive undertaking, most games like Kingdom Hearts or Final Fantasy are done by
professional companies with a 100+ person programming team and often take as long as 3-5 years.

I think we need to recruit more people from this forum to help with 
the project. Anyone reading his, even if there is nothing you think
you can do, trust me there is. Please volunteer.

Heres what we need.
*Programming Team*
At the moment I am one of two programmers on the project. Programing
is a massive part of this undertaking and I could use some help. If
any of you are interested and do not know how to program, I can give
you a crash course in C.

Current Staff:
Shadow27
Rawracookie


*Graphics Team*
This is a 3d game. People with knowledge in 3d computer graphics, Maya,
3DStudio, Blender, etc... are vital.
We will also need work with advertising, game cover, HUDS and menus.

Current Staff:
mcguinnessdr
Likestotrip


*Music:*
Gotta have a good soundtrack for the game. I could probably handle
this myself as I have decent composition experience but having some
opinions/ideas and musicians to play the pieces would be excellent.

Current Staff:
Shadow27


*Writers:*
A game like this will be much better with an intricate storyline. I've
already suggested my idea or the premise but it is vague. We need a
writer to come up with a full script to last a decent playtime including
objectives and cutscenes.

Current Staff:
NONE


*Map designers:*
This one is easy for us lucid dreamers because we can get our subconscious
to do it for us. Yoshi, I would like to ask you to work on this as you are
a very experienced lucid dreamer. We will need ideas for places and complete
maps for them. I was thinking of having the begining be a town similar to
the one in Kingdom Hearts II.

Current Staff:
KingYoshi ( If you accept )


*Marketing/Advertising:*
When the game nears completion we will need people to advertise and
market the final product. This may also include the marketing of a
demo about half-way down the road.

Current Staff:
NONE


*Alpha Testers:*
When the game nears completion, we will need people on the forum to
download and play the game looking specifically for glitches and other
programming flaws that need correcting. These people will need to do
everything they can to "break" the game and report the bugs they find.

Current Staff:
NONE


*Idea board:*
Anyone who wishes to bring ideas up, please do so.
You are who we call when we need ideas for things like new enemies, places
when the mapper has writer's block, story twists when the writer has writer's
block, and generally a lot. In addition, we need a name for this game. My idea
is "Lucid" but if anyone has something better, please contribute.

*Beta Testers:*
After the alpha testers complete their run through the game, we will have
beta testers ( People not on this forum ) have a go at it and do the same
thing.

We will also need someone to compile a list of people working on the
project and their contributions for the credits.

Each team should have some means of contact outside of this thread to
communicate on what needs to be done and post a few updates back here.
If I missed anything please let me know.

~Wes

----------


## chase

I'm a writer who has worked with scripts.  I might can possibly come up with part/if not a full storyline.  At least I can give good insight where needed. I think we should all put our ideas together, not just go off one person's imagination.  -Chase

----------


## Angusaurus

> Anyone reading his, even if there is nothing you think
> you can do, trust me there is. Please volunteer.



Okay.  :Cheeky:

----------


## MadMonkey

I have been thinking of making a video game based on lucid dreaming but I am waiting till summer to start it when I have more time. It is going to be more of a action-adventure sandbox game were you fight a enemys in the dream plane with all the dream powers you can think of and do what ever you want. I plan on making the game myself but I suppose I might be able to help with this if you guys need me.

I do my 3d modeling in Blender 3d, 2d image editing in photoshop and I use Unity 3d as my game engine. I am okay at programing java and some other stuff but dont know how well I could do with C stuff.

----------


## KingYoshi

@shadow, I could definitely do some map/environment layouts. What I will do is, start brainstorming environment ideas based on dreams and compile some information. I can give some detailed descriptions of areas and whatnot and then eventually, I can make some blueprint-like layouts. I have messed around with blender in the past, so I think I'll start crash coursing it and see if I can help out with some 3D modeling as well. I wouldn't do character models or anything like that, but I could make some rough maps and then a more experienced 3D modeler could take the rough layouts and use them as a guideline to create the final product.

I have really good visualization skills, so I will also read through other members dream journals so I can get a collective idea for environments and whatnot. 

I can also help out with some writing/plot ideas and some concept art as well.





> I'm a writer who has worked with scripts.  I might can possibly come up with part/if not a full storyline.  At least I can give good insight where needed. *I think we should all put our ideas together, not just go off one person's imagination*.  -Chase



I like this idea here. There could be several writers that provide material (scripts, dialogue, random ideas, etc.). Then you can combine the information/etc and in the end...create a script from the collective ideas of everyone. Possibly put up some polls and whatnot to make some decisions (like the name of the game, etc.)


Also, I would suggest anyone involved make a link in their signature to this thread. Called, "The Lucid Video Game Project," or something similar. It would help get the word out and provide a way for members to find the thread.

----------


## The Sandman

@Shadow27: I love the name "Lucid."    We should all be open to more names, but you might have picked the right name right off. Also, you are right in understanding the depth of this, and I'm glad you have a better idea of what this requires.
@KingYoshi: Adding "The Lucid Video Game Project," in our signatures as a link is a great idea for getting the word out. Others have great ideas too, but let me get down to business.

I don't want to take the easy or fun jobs, but my experience is in software testing for AIG (no jokes please). I went through the core rules for proprietary software, logged bugs in a QC database.

I also had a friend who was creating a learning program called Memory Genisis. He always  told me that I had a knack for finding bugs.

I could work on keeping track of members and skillsets. I have worked on similar projects with a meteorite collectors list. I created a meteorite FAQ page, but my skill was the HTML, so I fielded answers to questions others also came up with, then organized it into a web-based FAQ page.

I also did similar work with AIG to relieve pain points within the company. I would simply require people to give me their contact information so that I can have an e-mail trail. I am only volunteering. If someone else is strong with databases or some such and they want to keep track of resources, that would be OK with me.

----------


## Shadow27

Sounds good Yoshi

----------


## The Sandman

I was thinking about the idea board. There should be a place where everyone can view all the ideas, but reposting to include additions is not very efficient.

Do you think we should have a web page outside of DV? Is there a better way serve up the data ON DV? Could we use Google Docs? Any other ideas?

Then, if I, or someone else, could be a clearing house for ideas, I would post all ideas without regard to personal preference, and then field opinions or rankings, yay's and nay's, or whatever.

Along the same lines, every other issue regarding adding roles will end up clogging this thread up. I think we should keep posting here, but we shouldn't have to look for certain posts in the thread. Don't you think that will get to be a...well, you know.  ::D:

----------


## Shadow27

> I was thinking about the idea board. There should be a place where everyone can view all the ideas, but reposting to include additions is not very efficient.
> 
> Do you think we should have a web page outside of DV? Is there a better way serve up the data ON DV? Could we use Google Docs? Any other ideas?
> 
> Then, if I, or someone else, could be a clearing house for ideas, I would post all ideas without regard to personal preference, and then field opinions or rankings, yay's and nay's, or whatever.
> 
> Along the same lines, every other issue regarding adding roles will end up clogging this thread up. I think we should keep posting here, but we shouldn't have to look for certain posts in the thread. Don't you think that will get to be a...well, you know.



Lets use the dream journal system like iFatal did for his Lucid Dreaming groups

----------


## Rawracookie

Are we doing C or C++? I know you said C, but sometimes this can be ambiguous.

Also, what libraries are we using?

----------


## SaiC

I volunteer!

I have no skills in programming or 3D stuff.

Ever heard of the game Yume Nikki? It's a game about a girl, who is afraid of leaving her room. She spends most her time dreaming.
One has to explore her dreamworld and find treasures, talk with dream-characters and so on. It's nicely done, and freeware. I think it could give great inspiration.

----------


## Shadow27

> Are we doing C or C++? I know you said C, but sometimes this can be ambiguous.
> 
> Also, what libraries are we using?



I know C. I'll be taking a C++ course next semester at my college. As for libraries, I know a bit
of SDL but if you have something else in mind that is good too.

----------


## The Sandman

> Lets use the dream journal system like iFatal did for his Lucid Dreaming groups



Something like this?   LD Game Ideas

----------


## Shadow27

Yep, now make an entry so we can post comments  :smiley:

----------


## The Sandman

> What we need more than a video game is a device of some kind where we can hook up to and record our dreams and be able to watch them back later.  Just think if that were possible...it would end all movies, people would sell their dreams and make tons of money and it'd just be awesome.  Sort of like that movie "Strange Days" -Chase



It would be a trillion-dollar industry. You could bottle it as a glue.

----------


## Rawracookie

Perhaps an EEG or similar device could manage to record what we see in dreamland.

----------


## MadMonkey

What are we going to be making the game with? Are we going to be using a freeware game engine or wrighting our own. I am infering it is going to be a 3d game right?

----------


## Shadow27

> What are we going to be making the game with? Are we going to be using a freeware game engine or wrighting our own. I am infering it is going to be a 3d game right?



Yes it will be 3d and probably a scratch engine.

----------


## MadMonkey

> Yes it will be 3d and probably a scratch engine.



Cool. I have been wanting to learn how to program an engine from scratch but I keept not having time so I keep going back and using Unity and putting it off untill the summer. Maby this could be a good learning experience.  ::D: 

I think I could mostly help with enemy and weapon designing but I have skills in all the other areas too.

Also what if we made a website to organize our stuff and comunicate out ideas. Another imortant part of working together on the game will be transfering models, textures ect. down the pipeline.

----------


## Shadow27

> Cool. I have been wanting to learn how to program an engine from scratch but I keept not having time so I keep going back and using Unity and putting it off untill the summer. Maby this could be a good learning experience. 
> 
> I think I could mostly help with enemy and weapon designing but I have skills in all the other areas too.
> 
> Also what if we made a website to organize our stuff and comunicate out ideas. Another imortant part of working together on the game will be transfering models, textures ect. down the pipeline.



It sounds like you have a decent bit of programming experience. I'd like to have you help me out with the engine
and some of the basic framework. You up for it?

----------


## MadMonkey

> It sounds like you have a decent bit of programming experience. I'd like to have you help me out with the engine
> and some of the basic framework. You up for it?



Id love to but all I really know is java based languages. I could give it a shot I suppose and you could probably teach me a few things that I have been planning on learning anyways.  :smiley:

----------


## Rawracookie

I've not done too many complex things. I'm best at C++, but I can do C (of course) and Java.

Are we going to have advanced 3D clipping and physics or will this be really basic?

I can do many things programming wise. I might have to study up on it depending on what it is.

----------


## armuse

I would love to add something to the game soundtrack-wise.  I have a little studio here at home, but I mostly use samples and my midi piano/sometimes guitar.

I have PLENTY of samplers for orchestral stuff, which is possibly a given considering the nature of the game.

And yes, I'm new here but have been a viewer for quite a while =P

----------


## The Sandman

> Perhaps an EEG or similar device could manage to record what we see in dreamland.



You're an optimist Rawracookie! ::banana::

----------


## The Sandman

> I would love to add something to the game soundtrack-wise.  I have a little studio here at home, but I mostly use samples and my midi piano/sometimes guitar.
> 
> I have PLENTY of samplers for orchestral stuff, which is possibly a given considering the nature of the game.
> 
> And yes, I'm new here but have been a viewer for quite a while =P



armuse,

Glad to have you onboard. I'll add you as a contributor under music.

----------


## mcguinnessdr

Why make a scratch engine when we can save time by using a free one. Blender has a really good built in game engine, and the work-flow from modelling to game engine is seamless. I know a decent amount of python(the language used in Blender), and am learning Java(which I hate at the moment), so I might be able to work on some coding. Looks like there's a lot of interest in this, the more people, the better.

----------


## Shadow27

> Id love to but all I really know is java based languages. I could give it a shot I suppose and you could probably teach me a few things that I have been planning on learning anyways.



I Know both C and Java so I may be able to give you some similarities and such.





> I've not done too many complex things. I'm best at C++, but I can do C (of course) and Java.
> 
> Are we going to have advanced 3D clipping and physics or will this be really basic?
> 
> I can do many things programming wise. I might have to study up on it depending on what it is.



I think we are going to attempt to make this advanced as possible. It may be a little big but I think with a little hard work we can handle it  :smiley: 
I think we'll all be doing a bit of research though. I have a couple books on the subject.






> I would love to add something to the game soundtrack-wise.  I have a little studio here at home, but I mostly use samples and my midi piano/sometimes guitar.
> 
> I have PLENTY of samplers for orchestral stuff, which is possibly a given considering the nature of the game.
> 
> And yes, I'm new here but have been a viewer for quite a while =P



Sounds good. You can work with me on that aspect then. Two heads are better than one  :tongue2:  I can send you
a couple of my ideas and such and we can work on the orchestration / arrangement.

----------


## Shadow27

> Why make a scratch engine when we can save time by using a free one. Blender has a really good built in game engine, and the work-flow from modelling to game engine is seamless. I know a decent amount of python(the language used in Blender), and am learning Java(which I hate at the moment), so I might be able to work on some coding. Looks like there's a lot of interest in this, the more people, the better.



The blender code should be sufficient for the graphics engine which should definitely take
a lot of work off our hands. We'll probably do the physics engine from scratch though.

----------


## The Sandman

@Shadow27: I created a spreadsheet to list the team members. How do you recommend I make this available to everyone?

----------


## The Sandman

All,

I created a page LD Game Team Ideas to post ideas for the LD Game. Can we call it _Lucid_ per Shadow27 for now? We can change the name later if we choose.

The Team Ideas page is for listing one-off ideas. I think we should use the thread you are currently reading from for discussions and fleshing out ideas.

----------


## Rawracookie

If we do this in the blender thing, I can learn python. I've been meaning to learn it anyways.

----------


## Gr8God

Hmm Great Idea 
If I do become a game developer this will surely be on top of the list

----------


## Shadow27

> @Shadow27: I created a spreadsheet to list the team members. How do you recommend I make this available to everyone?



Know any HTML? We could put it on a table on the dream journal system.

----------


## The Sandman

> Know any HTML? We could put it on a table on the dream journal system.



Yea, I know some HTML. I've tried working with <BR> but that didn't work. Do I just need to use brackets instead of < and > tags? Well, let me just try it! [BR]Voici

Not so much.

----------


## Shadow27

> Yea, I know some HTML. I've tried working with <BR> but that didn't work. Do I just need to use brackets instead of < and > tags? Well, let me just try it! [BR]Voici
> 
> Not so much.



<BR> just creates a new line.
You want <TD> and <TR>

----------


## The Sandman

> <BR> just creates a new line.
> You want <TD> and <TR>



Shadow27,
Please take a look at the page now. LD Game Team Ideas

See my challenge?

----------


## Rawracookie

```
<TABLE>
<TR><TH>Programmers</TH><TH>Graphics</TH></TR>
<TR><TD>Shadow27</TD><TD>mcguinnessdr</TD></TR>
<TR><TD>MadMonkey</TD><TD>Likestotrip</TD></TR>
</TABLE>
```


[ HTML ] code [ HTML ]

HTML is a myth. >.<

Alternatively, you can link to another HTML page from there instead.

----------


## The Sandman

What is the easiest way to view all responses to the Game Ideas page? I can only find the front page. ::?:

----------


## Rawracookie

I don't see any comments as well.

----------


## The Sandman

> ```
> <TABLE>
> <TR><TH>Programmers</TH><TH>Graphics</TH></TR>
> <TR><TD>Shadow27</TD><TD>mcguinnessdr</TD></TR>
> <TR><TD>MadMonkey</TD><TD>Likestotrip</TD></TR>
> </TABLE>
> ```
> 
> 
> ...



I could, but Shadow27 recommended we use the DJ system, so I decided to go with it. I can keep adding to an HTML table easily enough. I want to learn how to do it here anyway. Any ideas on fixing this? It still didn't work.

----------


## Shadow27

> I could, but Shadow27 recommended we use the DJ system, so I decided to go with it. I can keep adding to an HTML table easily enough. I want to learn how to do it here anyway. Any ideas on fixing this? It still didn't work.



It looks like the Dream Journal system won't parse the html. We could try just simple text
or actually get an html page

----------


## The Sandman

> It looks like the Dream Journal system won't parse the html. We could try just simple text
> or actually get an html page



I prefer a table for aesthetics, but a linear format isn't going to confuse anyone. Let's just keep it simple stupid. I'll do it in simple text.

----------


## Rawracookie

Prog========Gfx=========Muz
Rawracookie------Slartibartfast-----Arthur
Lolcat	-------------Picasso------------NEDM
John---------------Josh---------------Joe

----------


## The Sandman

> Prog========Gfx=========Muz
> Rawracookie------Slartibartfast-----Arthur
> Lolcat	-------------Picasso------------NEDM
> John---------------Josh---------------Joe




Yea, with nine column headings...I don't want to think about kludgy work-arounds. I'm just going to make a list of team members on the front page. I'm more interested in figuring out why I can't see replies.

----------


## Shadow27

> Yea, with nine column headings...I don't want to think about kludgy work-arounds. I'm just going to make a list of team members on the front page. I'm more interested in figuring out why I can't see replies.



Its because we can't reply. You need to make a post so that we can. Right now its an empty dream journal

----------


## Rawracookie

> Yea, with nine column headings...I don't want to think about kludgy work-arounds. I'm just going to make a list of team members on the front page. I'm more interested in figuring out why I can't see replies.



Break it up into 3 levels?

----------


## The Sandman

> Break it up into 3 levels?



I could have had a V-8!

----------


## Mancon

I would love to help with advertising and writing. PM me if you would like my contribution.

Also I was wondering if this will be like a more realistic game or a cartoon type game?

----------


## MadMonkey

Don't make the game in blender!!! I love blender and it's an excelent 3G molding and animating tool but the game engine is not nearly up to par. It is very hard to do anything good with and I don't know how we would even publish it. Some people have been able to make some really good stuff with it but it could be done 9001 times easier in unity 3d. Also blender uses python only which is easy to learn but unity uses JavaScript, c and boo. BGE was just thrown into blender as an after thought and not even finished while unity is a very powerful free engine that has actual produced some very successful games. Just my experience with using blender game engine then switching to unity. I still think we should use blender for molding and animating though

----------


## Shadow27

I'll try unity then.  :tongue2:

----------


## Shadow27

> I would love to help with advertising and writing. PM me if you would like my contribution.
> 
> Also I was wondering if this will be like a more realistic game or a cartoon type game?



Cartoon. Have you ever played Kingdom Hearts?

----------


## Mancon

> Cartoon. Have you ever played Kingdom Hearts?



No but I know what it is.

----------


## BobbyLance

is this for real? or you'll do it in the dreamland?

----------


## The Sandman

> is this for real? or you'll do it in the dreamland?



The desire is real. Motivation is up to the programmers and writers. From there, marketing and music will take on a life of their own.

----------


## KingYoshi

I have been doing some brainstorming over the passed few days. I'm going to compile some general plot ideas when I get the chance, and run them by you guys. See what everyone thinks. It is hard to start designing maps/levels without an idea of the plot, so I figured I would start there. I also plan on doing some, "in dream" design once I get a good idea of a map/level. I will use actual lucid dreams to create the levels/maps. That way the game won't only be inspired by lucid dreams, it will literally BE a lucid dream in video game format.

----------


## BluffDaddy

I know a little C++ (Classes and OOP) still a newbie though, and would love to help out if its not to late, ill also be learning java over the summer.
I wouldn't mind helping out with the story ideas either. 

Let me know what ever i can do!!!

----------


## Shadow27

> I know a little C++ (Classes and OOP) still a newbie though, and would love to help out if its not to late, ill also be learning java over the summer.
> I wouldn't mind helping out with the story ideas either. 
> 
> Let me know what ever i can do!!!



It's never too late, welcome to the programming team.

----------


## BobbyLance

So, this "game" of yours need to be  in connection with LDing?

----------


## The Sandman

> So, this "game" of yours need to be  in connection with LDing?



Yes. The whole idea is to leave breadcrumbs of intent that you find when you dream. If you dream that you are playing _Lucid_ the game, you should have a better chance of becoming lucid.

Imagine you have to defend yourself. You create a force-field of lucidity around you and say, "With this force-field, I become lucid!" I suspect you have a better chance, especially over time, of interpreting the dream sign.

What do you think about the idea weakamon?

Have you ever dreamed about a video game you play a lot?

----------


## zark

I would like to be an alpha tester because I can't help with anything else. PM me if I can be. I will as well think of ideas for the game as well. By the way I found this through a signature.

----------


## MadMonkey

Anyone can help with the development. Right now we need concept stuff. Plot, setting, characters design, enemy design, game play ideas. Just think about things from your dreams that would be cool in a game and shout them out.  :smiley:

----------


## Saurfang

Hi guys, I have oficially joined the team as Alpha tester. So I wanted to introduce myself:

I have joined Dreamviews at 9th of March so I'm still new here, but trying to be as helpful as it's possible and in the meantime learn as much as I can about lucid dreaming. I did not have a Lucid Dream yet, but I'm trying hard  :smiley: . I am 13 years old (hope you don't mind that age..) and I'm from Lithuania. I'm interested in computers since I was 4 years old so I've got pretty much expierence not only in gaming, but in hardware aswell. I'm also a musician so if there will be any help needed for the music team I would be glad to help as much as I can.

So thats it I supposse. Really liked the game idea and I'm sure it will be great.

----------


## Angusaurus

This idea sounds good.
I like the idea of trying to make more people aware of lucid dreaming.
I'd say I could mainly contribute with the storyline and give general ideas.

----------


## noturavgdreamer

Hi guys, my name is ryan and I have been attempting lucid dreaming for about a year now, on and off. I am also into videogames and really enjoy creating my own, however basic, most comonly through 2d gamemaker. I understand this project is much more intesnse than that, but maybe I can be of some help down the line. I like drawing/creating sprites, maybe throw some more ideas around etc. I only have basic knowledge, but I would really like to see this game get off the ground so if there is anything i can do i would most enjoy it.
Good Luck!

----------


## The Sandman

> I would like to be an alpha tester because I can't help with anything else. PM me if I can be. I will as well think of ideas for the game as well. By the way I found this through a signature.



zark, thanks for letting us know you found the thread through a sig. I'm going to list you as an Alpha tester. Throw out any ideas you have!

Welcome!

----------


## The Sandman

All,

Here are direct links to the page that shows all the team members, and a link to where we can offer individual ideas.

Team
Ideas

----------


## Rawracookie

lol, you did my table format. Well, I'm glad it worked out.

----------


## Shadow27

I love the energy this thread is getting. I think maybe we can start the official planning stages
and of course anyone is free to join even half way through the project. We need as many
contributors as we can get!

~Wes

----------


## acnarm

Hi, I love the idea and would like to be involved with the writing team. PM me if you would like my contribution. I'm into writing and can come up with good story ideas. I have had many crazy dreams in my time and those dreams have led me to think outside the box.

----------


## The Sandman

> lol, you did my table format. Well, I'm glad it worked out.



I told you I would!  :;-):

----------


## The Sandman

> Hi, I love the idea and would like to be involved with the writing team. PM me if you would like my contribution. I'm into writing and can come up with good story ideas. I have had many crazy dreams in my time and those dreams have led me to think outside the box.



I'll add you to the team. Welcome aboard!

----------


## The Sandman

> I have been doing some brainstorming over the passed few days. I'm going to compile some general plot ideas when I get the chance, and run them by you guys. See what everyone thinks. It is hard to start designing maps/levels without an idea of the plot, so I figured I would start there. I also plan on doing some, "in dream" design once I get a good idea of a map/level. I will use actual lucid dreams to create the levels/maps. That way the game won't only be inspired by lucid dreams, it will literally BE a lucid dream in video game format.



I saw your ideas on the Ideas Page. I think your ideas will make the game realistic, unique, interesting, and engaging. Your ideas are creative and offer some bone and some meat on them. The ideas have to be there or else there is nothing to program. Good job.

----------


## The Sandman

> This idea sounds good.
> I like the idea of trying to make more people aware of lucid dreaming.
> I'd say I could mainly contribute with the storyline and give general ideas.



I'll add you to the writing team. I look forward to your contribution.

----------


## The Sandman

*Originaly posted by acnarm on the Lucid Dream Video Game Ideas page*





> I like the story line. Here's what i have in mind so far..
> 
> You play as a character (who is the chosen one). The game begins directly in a battle scene where the villain (s) are attacking you. The character you play is running away but ends up at a dead end. The villain (s) reaches you and YOU try to attack them in self defence (but because in a dream you cannot fight/shout etc even if you try to) the same thing happens. You are not able to attack them. The villain (s) start laughing and one of them is about to attack when suddenly you wake up and realize it was just a dream. (this part is like the short movie, games normally have before they start off)
> 
> (This part is when you get to play as the character and explore this strange environment)
> 
> After realizing that it was all a dream the character is relieved and goes about his day however things seem strange. When he goes outside, it is dark and there is a sinister feel to it. There is no one around except him. (what im trying to get at is that the character is having a false awakening) The character has to find out what is happening etc etc and at some point suddenly, something evil comes out and attacks you. However unlike last time, this time the villain (s) causes a cut on your face at which point the character now wakes up for REAL.
> 
> Your character thinks that everything was a dream but upon closer examination he finds that he has actually got a cut for real and from here the game starts and your character has to get to the bottom of this.
> ...



At first I was skeptical about the fighting scene at the beginning just because it isn't a typical fighting game. I want to dream of the game and be inundated with dream signs; but as a movie intro, it works for me.

I love the false awakening that allows players to explore a dream world, but maybe that could be the point where the player chooses a direction to play, at which point the MC actually wakes up.

As for waking up with a cut on his face, I think that is a bit strong on the fighting theme; however I am a critical guy, and it does play well into KingYoshi's idea of the villain trying to control the dream world and the real world.

I look forward to other's opinions on this idea.

BTW, I would like to reiterate that I feel this forum is more suited to discussions surrounding ideas on the ideas page so that that page can stay streamlined for the writers. That is just my thought. If that is more than ya'll want to deal with, then don't let me hold you back. The only thing I really care about is the game and the team.

----------


## Shadow27

Alright everybody, the programmers now have a home. If you are interested
in programming for the game, please post here:
Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource - Programmers Haven ( Lucid Dreaming Game ) - Dream Journals

I am also offering a crash course in C which I will start up soon.
You can find the page for this here:
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/shad...ming-tutorial/

----------


## Rawracookie

How do we post to the programmers haven?

----------


## Artie J

Hey guys. Haven't been around a while, trying to get back into LDs.  I'm not much of a gamer, but I thought this was a really cool idea.
I write and record original music and maybe could contribute some.  I would think you would need some gameplay background loops, like 2 or 3 minutes in length that easily loop, with different moods or character.
Would there be a place to upload mp3 samples for consideration?  Maybe someone should oversee the music to set a consistent style/tone/whatever.
I program a little in PHP and Javascript, but doubt that would be too helpful, or would have the time to do that sort of stuff.
Anyway, willing to help some just for the fun of it.

----------


## The Sandman

Artie J,

There is definitely room for you on the team. Welcome aboard. I'd like to offer you a way to make your files a accessible to the team. Would you mind giving me your e-mail address?

Check out the link below. It is a page that lists all the team members. I'll list you on the Music team. The team members names are links to their profiles so you can easily contact anyone on the team.

Lucid Dream Video Game Team

Ideas Page


I would like to post conversation on this thread and keep the ideas page relegated to ideas so the writers have a clean storehouse to read through when they are writing. Cool?

Again, welcome.

----------


## Shadow27

> How do we post to the programmers haven?



You can't yet, I will have to make a post under it. I will do so soon.

----------


## The Sandman

> You can't yet, I will have to make a post under it. I will do so soon.



Shadow27,

I had to create a link on the Ideas page. Simply posting under it didn't work for me.

----------


## Shadow27

> Shadow27,
> 
> I had to create a link on the Ideas page. Simply posting under it didn't work for me.



How do you do that?

Also guys I thought we may be able to enlist the help of a couple friends
of mine on another forum. It is www.DreamInCode.net ( Sorry if this is advertising :/ )
They have taught me a lot of things and I believe could be a great help in this project.
If you guys think its a good idea I can make a post about it there but again I'm wary
of posting links to other forums because I don't want to be advertising or anything.
What do you guys think?

----------


## The Sandman

> How do you do that?
> 
> Also guys I thought we may be able to enlist the help of a couple friends
> of mine on another forum. It is www.DreamInCode.net ( Sorry if this is advertising :/ )
> They have taught me a lot of things and I believe could be a great help in this project.
> If you guys think its a good idea I can make a post about it there but again I'm wary
> of posting links to other forums because I don't want to be advertising or anything.
> What do you guys think?



Shadow,

Create a journal entry. That will create a page for everyone to talk programming. Grab the address from that page, then edit the Programmers Haven page adding a link to the actual Haven. The first page you created kind of acts as a gate, or a splash page. Does that make sense?

As for recruiting help, I personally like the idea. What's not to like? There is that pesky advertising issue. I would talk to someone in the meta forum because I wouldn't know where else to turn.

----------


## The Sandman

> I have another idea. What do you think about keeping track of our progress and making
>     some occasional videos of us talking about the game ( in full professional dress of course )
>     and how it started on a Lucid Dreaming forum and such and then when the game is all said
>     and done, we can have a full video in an "extra's" menu called "The Making of Lucid" and we
>     could have like interview / overview videos with some of the main people involved and such.
>     We would also need someone with a good voice to do narration.
>     Basically what I mean is something like this:
>     YouTube - The Making of Kingdom Hearts pt 1 (PS2)



All,

My brother is a professional videographer and editor using Final Cut Pro. Even I have an old Cannon GL1. My brother's equipment is much better. The above video for Kingdom Hearts looks really good. I don't know how they got such good video of the computer. There are problems you wouldn't think of with that. Maybe he can figure it out. Maybe flat screens don't mess up video the way CRT's do.

The other thing is, would you want it with just the game and voice-over, or would you want to show the team? Being scattered all across the country/world will make that a problem.

----------


## SwampWhompa

If you need any other modelling and rigging stuff (maybe even texturing) , I'd be good for it.
Folio- Lead Pipe image - Av7xrocker97 - Mod DB
Some of my older crap (february 2010 backward) is a little crappy I know, and october 2009 back was also unbearable, but I've gotten a lot better. I do creatures/humans as well as good work for props/weapons/items ect.

----------


## The Sandman

> If you need any other modelling and rigging stuff (maybe even texturing) , I'd be good for it.
> Folio- Lead Pipe image - Av7xrocker97 - Mod DB
> Some of my older crap (february 2010 backward) is a little crappy I know, and october 2009 back was also unbearable, but I've gotten a lot better. I do creatures/humans as well as good work for props/weapons/items ect.



Hi SwampWhompa,

I can put you on the list later tonight.

----------


## SwampWhompa

Sweet! Can't wait to see what's in store for this project.

----------


## The Sandman

Could everyone on the who should be listed under graphics advise if I have them listed correctly? I want to make sure I didn't list Graphics folks under programming.

----------


## Shadow27

K guys, the Programmer's Haven is up and running!

----------


## Shadow27

> All,
> 
> My brother is a professional videographer and editor using Final Cut Pro. Even I have an old Cannon GL1. My brother's equipment is much better. The above video for Kingdom Hearts looks really good. I don't know how they got such good video of the computer. There are problems you wouldn't think of with that. Maybe he can figure it out. Maybe flat screens don't mess up video the way CRT's do.
> 
> The other thing is, would you want it with just the game and voice-over, or would you want to show the team? Being scattered all across the country/world will make that a problem.



I would say we would just have key players / leaders do some camera-to-face talk about the game
and the process and send the video footage to whoever is doing the editing. I could talk about a few
things like how the game started as an idea on a Lucid Dreaming forum and came together from a
bunch of people on the internet. I live on campus so I'm sure I can find some video-production majors
to do my segment. I may even be able to get some of my professors in on the project and maybe do
a short bit. I had a teacher last semester who did a 3d game with a couple students so I may go talk
to him about helping us out with this. It will get someone with a little more experience involved.  :smiley:

----------


## Rawracookie

Okay, so we've established we are doing it in 3D.

Are we going to have jumping and vertical movement? Or are we going to keep this all on a flat 2D surface, like a 2D game represented in 3D.

Vertical movement will add a depth (lol) of complexity to our engine. If we stick to 2D (in awesome 3D view) we get done with our engine quicker (and prolly less buggy) and get to the good stuff more immediately.

I ask this because it can be a pivotal decision in how we design our game.

Of course we can consider the types of gameplay first and those will decide whether or not vertical movement is required.

----------


## armuse

@rawr if we're gonna have flying i think that's a given.  Also, are we gonna have a separate "haven" for each of the teams? A separate area would help, it's much better than pming, even though for music it might not be AS important it would be nice to be able to comment on samples, ect

----------


## SwampWhompa

On the side of engines.. anyone thinking about UDK? From what it seems it looks like we're going from scratch?

----------


## Shadow27

Okay so heres an update on some clips I've done for the game. I will make full
arrangements and recordings later but I have the general gist for a lot of it.
My current ideas:
Lucid ( An intense fully orchestrated piece for battle scenes ) - Orchestration: Full Concert Band, Progress: None
Frozen ( A theme for an ice palace based on the motif ) - Orchestration: Synth/Keyboard, Progress: Clip
Waking Life ( Theme for the town the character starts in ) - Orchestration: Mute Guitar, Progress: Finalized Clip
Dance of Dreams ( A Dance theme, very creep yet majestic and beautiful ) - Orchestration - Piano, Progress: Finished Score, Finalized Clip
Open Your Eyes ( Intro theme idea ) - Orchestration: Vocalist, Piano, Violin, Soprano Sax? Progress: Brief notes/themes
Long Road Home ( theme based on Dance of dreams but with an entirely different feel ) - Orchestration: Piano, Soprano Saxophone Progress: Finalized Clip
In The Moonlight ( Unsure of use but a nice theme ) - Orchestration: Piano? Progress: Clip
Midnight Forest ( Somber electronic theme ) - Orchestration: Synth/keyboard Progress: Clip
Static Charge ( Techno Theme possibly use for a boss but I'm not sure if its really right for this game ) - Orchestration: Synth/Keyboard Progress Clip

I will upload the clips I have. Keep in mind, some of these are just quick ideas so I didn't
really practice them to get things right. Don't bash my playing ability  :tongue2: 

filehosting.org - download page for LucidClips.zip

----------


## The Sandman

> I would say we would just have key players / leaders do some camera-to-face talk about the game
> and the process and send the video footage to whoever is doing the editing. I could talk about a few
> things like how the game started as an idea on a Lucid Dreaming forum and came together from a bunch of people on the internet. I live on campus so I'm sure I can find some video-production majors to do my segment. I may even be able to get some of my professors in on the project and maybe do a short bit. I had a teacher last semester who did a 3d game with a couple students so I may go talk to him about helping us out with this. It will get someone with a little more experience involved.



Sounds great. If it is shot on Mini DV, no breaks in time code please, though they know that. If it is shot on anything else, it doesn't really matter that I know of. I'm happy to take on the editing. I'll list you as in charge of the video on my page.

----------


## sNov

I've got some photoshop experience. Also do 3D imagin but, never tried other programs than MasterCam, so that wont be much of a help. Contact me if you need anything.

----------


## TheOneirologist

Unfortunately, I have no idea how to design games, and I can't draw.  However, I could supply everyone with ideas.  I know I caught on to this really late, but now that I'm here, I'd like to help.  My time will be restricted, though; I'm not actually out of school yet.  Anyway, tell me what I can do!  :wink2:

----------


## Shadow27

> Unfortunately, I have no idea how to design games, and I can't draw.  However, I could supply everyone with ideas.  I know I caught on to this really late, but now that I'm here, I'd like to help.  *My time will be restricted, though; I'm not actually out of school yet*.  Anyway, tell me what I can do!



Same with most of us  :tongue2:  Welcome to the team.

----------


## The Sandman

> I've got some photoshop experience. Also do 3D imagin but, never tried other programs than MasterCam, so that wont be much of a help. Contact me if you need anything.



Hi sNov,

I listed you on the Graphics team. I consider everyone as a potential contributor of ideas; do you know where that page is?

Welcome!

----------


## Oerath

I'd like to volunteer to help out. I was thinking about something like this a while ago, as video games definitely affect my dreams. I can't program or render, but I'm accounted a pretty good writer, and I know enough people who do program and do game design to not ask for unreasonable things. I can also help with Alpha testing, and possibly marketing. I'm at work currently, so I haven't had time to go through the whole Ideas Thread, so forgive me if these are redundant:

I think Kingdom Hearts style for the story is great, though personally I was thinking more of Psychonauts. And graphically I think we're better off with a more immersive style. 3D with jumping and what not. The more immersive we can get it the more actual impact it will have on LDing. For that reason I also think 1st Person or Over the Shoulder 3rd Person would be best.

While I like the idea of you guys creating a new engine for this, I would recommend considering the Valve engine (Source?). I've had friends who've used it and they liked it, it's not too hard to tweak from what I understand. But as I am not a programmer I'm just throwing it out to be considered, I can't really argue for it.

As far as story goes, I was thinking something along the lines of some nightmare creature tormenting the dreams of everyone the protagonist knows. In the protags first nightmare they become lucid and manage to fight off the nightmare and from there decide to eliminate it for good. 

I like the idea of keeping it somewhat disjointed and episodic, which reflects the nature of dreams anyway. Also I think having false-awakenings where some things are just a little different and having to figure out that you're still dreaming would be awesome. We could have a lucidity command that you use to recognize dream-signs, and when you recognize enough (or certain very strong ones) you can then become lucid and start using your powers. As you use powers your lucidity meter drains and you have to either recognize more dream signs or stop moving and take some time to stabilize to recharge your meter.

That's all I have for now. I'll work on more concrete story ideas and be back.

Thanks for the total awesomeness of actually putting this together, I'm already super stoked.

----------


## The Sandman

Glad to have you on-board Oerath. Great ideas. I like the over-the-shoulder bit. Totally on-board with that myself.

----------


## TheOneirologist

In case no one has come up with this, I think there should also be "levels" in waking life.  And there could be consequences for mistaking real life for a dream (i.e.: going to jail for raping someone, because you thought they weren't real anyway).  If the entire game is in a dream, the line between dreams and real life won't be emphasized, and the purpose of the game will be defeated.
Naturally, if there are bosses then they'd be your friends nightmares.  Perhaps we could do a Legend-of-Zelda type thing where you get a new dream power and then have to use that power to vanquish the nightmares.

...Also, can someone give me a link to the Ideas thread?  'Cause I'm pretty sure I'm posting this in the wrong place.

----------


## MadMonkey

> In case no one has come up with this, I think there should also be "levels" in waking life.  And there could be consequences for mistaking real life for a dream (i.e.: going to jail for raping someone, because you thought they weren't real anyway).  If the entire game is in a dream, the line between dreams and real life won't be emphasized, and the purpose of the game will be defeated.
> Naturally, if there are bosses then they'd be your friends nightmares.  Perhaps we could do a Legend-of-Zelda type thing where you get a new dream power and then have to use that power to vanquish the nightmares.
> 
> ...Also, can someone give me a link to the Ideas thread?  'Cause I'm pretty sure I'm posting this in the wrong place.



I agree we should have some waking life stuff but not full levels. I was thinking it would be a good way of doing the overworld and how you go into the next level and you wright yout dream down to save. I dont like the idea of rapping someone, thats a little dark and we don't want to turn people off to lucid dreaming.

----------


## MadMonkey

Oh and also make sure to add me to the grapics section and not just the programing section.

----------


## Rawracookie

We probably should keep the sexual stuff to a minimum if we want this to be widespread informative. Just the state of the world atm.

Also, partially randomly generated terrain? And instabilities might warp the camera like in the game "Amnesia: The Dark Descent" for when the protag has to fight for control and such.

----------


## The Sandman

OK.

----------


## Rawracookie

YouTube - Amnesia The Dark Descent very low sanity

Video of the gameplay of Amnesia. You can see very clearly the camera being warped.

----------


## TheOneirologist

> We probably should keep the sexual stuff to a minimum if we want this to be widespread informative.



Sorry, that was just the first example that jumped into my head.  I know it's not a good one, and, no, I don't think it should be in the game either.  ::embarrassed:: 





> Video of the gameplay of Amnesia. You can see very clearly the camera being warped.



This might be a good idea, but we don't want the game to seem horrific.  If we want to make lucid dreaming appealing, we should keep the dark areas to the nightmares.  Of course, we would put in some overly happy places, too... we just don't want it to seem childish.

----------


## Rawracookie

Amnesia is a horror game (a damned good one too) so I would expect ours to be less horrific. But I like all of the camera effects, and it would fit a non-dark game as well.

----------


## rynkrt3

It may not be much help, but I can try to create some levels based on my LDs.  Like I can try and re create the levels in my LDs and fine tune them.  I can also help contribute to the characters/plot/dialogs and so forth.

Edit: I read through the whole post and saw the different "teams" I can join the level design team, I'm getting much better at having DILD's, and my ability to change environments is decent.

I also can be Marketing/Advertising and Alpha testing, I have some experience in game testing.

Let me know what I can do.

----------


## Shadow27

I think its time for our 3d artists to start working on the main character, any scenery or whatnot they
can think of and whatever else. We need someone to come up with enemies and the like, and the
map designers should probably confer with the artists. How about it guys? Let's get this game rolling!

----------


## Rawracookie

We need a large-ish body of random people to stick in as DC's.

----------


## The Sandman

> It may not be much help, but I can try to create some levels based on my LDs.  Like I can try and re create the levels in my LDs and fine tune them.  I can also help contribute to the characters/plot/dialogs and so forth.
> 
> Edit: I read through the whole post and saw the different "teams" I can join the level design team, I'm getting much better at having DILD's, and my ability to change environments is decent.
> 
> I also can be Marketing/Advertising and Alpha testing, I have some experience in game testing.
> 
> Let me know what I can do.



I'll list you on the appropriate teams rynkrt3. Welcome, and thanks for joining!

----------


## rynkrt3

> We need a large-ish body of random people to stick in as DC's.



For the random DC's, if I could get a visual or something of what you guys would like, I could incorporate them into the levels in my LD's and find good places for them to stand or walk around.

Edit:  What's the first level you guys would like to me try and lay out.  Give me look-a-likes.

----------


## MadMonkey

The effects in amnesia are just an example of the kind of things we might want to try to show instability when you are about to wake up and maby fear or other emotions.

I don't think we should start making levels and stuff like that! We hardly know how the game works yet. We need to figure out exactly what this game is going to be before we start working on it.

Edit: oh and the DCs need to stare blakly at you like the animals in minecraft!

----------


## The Sandman

> oh and the DCs need to stare blakly at you like the animals in minecraft!



Like!

----------


## Shadow27

> Edit:  What's the first level you guys would like to me try and lay out.  Give me look-a-likes.



A town, kinda like the beginning of KH2 but not close enough to infringe on Square's copyright.

also guys, I just created a nice logo for us to use on our cover / adverts

----------


## Rawracookie

> oh and the DCs need to stare blakly at you like the animals in minecraft!



Also like.

Except for a few choice characters. Like maybe the protagonist gets a DG somewhere along the way. Perhaps you would have to find the DG by seeing which characters aren't oblivious.

----------


## Shadow27

> Except for a few choice characters. Like maybe the protagonist gets a DG somewhere along the way. Perhaps you would have to find the DG by seeing which characters aren't oblivious.



I like this idea. Perhaps the Dream Guide could be part of the storyline and appear at times
but often be very mysterious giving subtle clues to information that the gamer needs to know.
[edit] perhaps the protag could have the guide all the way and it could be our system for explaining
controls and gameplay and such in the beginning of the game, informing first time players how the
game works.

----------


## The Sandman

> A town, kinda like the beginning of KH2 but not close enough to infringe on Square's copyright.
> 
> also guys, I just created a nice logo for us to use on our cover / adverts



I think I'm missing something. How can we use the name _DreamViews_? Isn't that taken?

----------


## Shadow27

Well, my idea was to use the forum name, with the admins' permission of course, because the people
creating this game are all part of this forum community. I just thought that would be the best thing. I
am of course open to other ideas.

----------


## The Sandman

Gotcha. I'll go for that.

One other idea for the graphic: you could play with the idea of a character looking out a window at a scene that doesn't fit what we might expect to see, but your graphic looks professional to me.

----------


## Rawracookie

There's a nifty logo for Dream Views if only you would to the top of the page.

----------


## Kaira

Ooh! o.o I really love the ideas here. Also, I've always wanted to make a video game.  ::D:  I would love to help if possible. I don't really have any programming experience (well, besides learning a bit of VB in school), nor do I know how to use any 3d software (but I'd love to learn how). :/ What I can do though is art such as character designs, ads, and maybe level design. ^_^ I could do some sketches to maybe give some ideas.  :smiley:  I really enjoy designing creatures and characters so I'd love to help in that way. What style do you think would be the best to draw in as well?

----------


## Soulnote

I am only 15 and don't have any experience in programming, design, music or pretty much anything to make a game. But are content suggestions welcome?

PS. To Shadow, the first song no longer exists in rapidshare, but the second is good

----------


## Shadow27

Soulnote, check out the more recent post. it has a zip file with my clips to date

----------


## TheOneirologist

> I think its time for our 3d artists to start working on the main character, any scenery or whatnot they
> can think of and whatever else. We need someone to come up with enemies and the like, and the
> map designers should probably confer with the artists. How about it guys? Let's get this game rolling!



That's probably moving a little too fast.  Still, I have a huge imagination, so I could probably do concept art for levels or enemies, when the time comes.  For now, I think we should focus on:
*
Plotline*
I like the idea of vanquishing nightmares.  We need something deeper, though; maybe we could integrate a kind of ultimate enemy that appears in your dream at the end of the game.  If the nightmares invade your friends' dreams first, though, then does that mean we're going for something Inception-style?

*Layout*
Perhaps, since nightmares are often fueled by fear, some of the levels could be based on the dreamer's fears; just not in a scary way. (i.e.: let's say your friend is afraid of heights.  His/her dream might be high in the sky, and perhaps the enemies could be humanoid thunderclouds.)

*Main characters*
Namely the protagonist.  He should be someone who is proficient at lucid dreaming, and be brave enough to face down nightmares, if the plot will involve that.  Perhaps he could even have a DreamViews account!

*Gameplay*
I like the idea of a Lucidity meter, but we shouldn't make it run out too quickly; that would make the game more frustrating than fun.  I think it should run out slowly on its own, running out in three to five minutes.  I support the idea of restoring the meter by standing still or involving your senses somehow.  Also, using dream powers should drain the meter, since in real lucid dreams intense powers can make the dream very unstable.  As for RCs, I think there should be a first-person perspective, in which you can look at clocks to see if they change.

Basically, before we do anything else we should put great thought into _concepts._  Also, is this going to be an official sell-from-the-shelves game, or a flash game, or a combination of both (like a full-scale game that one could download to their computer)?

Also, my alias on DelphiForums will be BLucidity.

----------


## Rawracookie

Ew flash. Ew commercialization.

This is going to be a full program that someone can download to their 'puter (I assume).

Also, I don't think we should do anything remotely like inception. That says we're a bunch of nerds fantasizing about some fantasy movie about fantasies.

Also, I think it is time we start the issue of copyrights. I use and enjoy products that are licensed under the GNU GPL.
The Free Software Definition - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
Licenses - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation

I think it would be beneficial to license it under the GNU GPL. It allows the distribution of source code and modification (for everybody) so that people can modify the game if they wish. It also prevents companies from modifying some of the game and then releasing that without releasing the source code.

I think it is a good idea because it is a community project. And this way, it could be modified to run on any operating system if we don't support it initially.

----------


## Soulnote

I think in a lucid dream, where you can do what you want, in the game, it should be highly customizable.

----------


## Shadow27

I was kind of thinking that maybe we could do this as the protagonist learning to lucid dream in the beginning of the game
and @Rawracookie I was thinking we might be able to market this for XBox or PS2/PS3

----------


## Rawracookie

Like on the XBOX/PS3 as downloadable distribution? I'm pretty sure we can still release it under a license we like. The GPL does not prevent us from charging for it. But anybody else who has it can distribute it for free if they so choose.

If you mean like manufacturing boxed discs and sending them to retail, I don't think that is feasible. First, I think you have to purchase rights to whatever SDK they have to develop it for the console (I think). Then we would have to get it manufactured. That's a big investment that I don't think we can make. If we want that, we would have to probably just sell the idea to a developer.

At any rate, I think our best bet would be to develop for Windows/Mac/Linux/etc. If nobody else knows anything about Linux, I do, and can help us program it in a way that would be portable to a Linux PC (which would also probably be portable to Mac).

One motto I have is: "Of course, there is the third path." Which means there is always one more path than the obvious.

Right now we have: Digital console distro, retail console distro, and digital PC (Macs are PC's too. PC does not equals Windows, no matter how much M$ wants you to think that way) distro.

So, this path is digital distro on your cell phone app market whatevers. Your iOS and Android and maybe whatever else there is.

So we have DL console, retail console, DL PC, and DL cell. We can also do a combination of those. Some work on porting might be required. Keep in mind that DL PC option is the easiest to test, and everybody here probably has a computer to test it on.

----------


## MadMonkey

I second that. We don't have the experience to work with consols right now. I don't know how they test for Xbox 360 and PS3 games and our targeted audience would be easier to reach on the internet. Download content is bombing and not just on the consols. Indie games are starting to prove themselves and make big money. Look at Minecraft for example.

I like the idea of learning to lucid in the begining of the game. It would make a great way to do a tutorial while cluing the players in on what lucid dreaming even is. It would be sort of confusing fo the player if you started out killing goblins and then half way through the game they start telling you to be lucid.

----------


## Shadow27

> Like on the XBOX/PS3 as downloadable distribution? I'm pretty sure we can still release it under a license we like. The GPL does not prevent us from charging for it. But anybody else who has it can distribute it for free if they so choose.
> 
> If you mean like manufacturing boxed discs and sending them to retail, I don't think that is feasible. First, I think you have to purchase rights to whatever SDK they have to develop it for the console (I think). Then we would have to get it manufactured. That's a big investment that I don't think we can make. If we want that, we would have to probably just sell the idea to a developer.
> 
> At any rate, I think our best bet would be to develop for Windows/Mac/Linux/etc. If nobody else knows anything about Linux, I do, and can help us program it in a way that would be portable to a Linux PC (which would also probably be portable to Mac).
> 
> One motto I have is: "Of course, there is the third path." Which means there is always one more path than the obvious.
> 
> Right now we have: Digital console distro, retail console distro, and digital PC (Macs are PC's too. PC does not equals Windows, no matter how much M$ wants you to think that way) distro.
> ...



I like the idea of marketing it Linux. I myself am a unix guy so and it wouldn't be too much of a burden for
me to add in a SunOS compilation as well. Not many people use it but it's not much work and provides another
platform the game will run for. Definitely Linux, Windows, and Mac though.

[edit] Yes, I agree it will be difficult for us at this point to do any sort of hard/physical distribution but perhaps
somewhere down the road when we are more capable it would be good. I feel like people still value the physical
disc much more and it would establish the game a bit better.

----------


## Shadow27

> I think in a lucid dream, where you can do what you want, in the game, it should be highly customizable.



Of course. It will be difficult but I have a couple ideas on how to do this. I may end up spending a little time
working on an interface in which the player can design and manifest weapons, instruments, supernatural abilities, etc...

----------


## Rawracookie

Doing it for Linux almost guarantees it will compile to other unicies. Such as SunOS and Mac. Windows throws a wrench into it somewhat, but it shouldn't be too bad. As long as we stick to cross-platform libraries, our program should be also cross platform. (There's a couple bits in there that are not libraries, but it shouldn't matter much.)

I can test our code on Windows XP, and a variety of Linucies/Unicies that run on a live disc or so.

----------


## Shadow27

Unfortunately, you are correct. We will have to keep that in mind when choosing the graphics
method / libraries. If we use SDL we will have to get the library for windows. And libraries for
windows are often a pain in the neck. Secondly, many Unix-C functions work much differently
from the windows counterparts and Windows will often have function calls to special Win-only
processes.

----------


## Rawracookie

We could be one of those groups that force windows users to do it with cygwin, but I find that irritating. 

Existing open source 3D game libraries exist that work on both Windows and Unix environments. If we use one of those, there is almost no difference in writing the code, except for a few things such as filenames and such.

----------


## Soulnote

> Of course. It will be difficult but I have a couple ideas on how to do this. I may end up spending a little time
> working on an interface in which the player can design and manifest weapons, instruments, supernatural abilities, etc...



Another simple dream like thing would be something like giving the player the ability to change colours of things, like red grass with black skies or something like that, simple, but dreamlike.

----------


## CatsPajamas

Hello guys.
I decided to join DreaViews because I saw this thread, though I have been browsing for a while. I think this is a pretty cool idea, and I would like to contribute, but I think the only things I could are ideas. I have not yet had a lucid dream that I can remember and I think i'll start writing more ideas once i've been able to experience it. x]

----------


## Soulnote

Well welcome catpajamas

----------


## CatsPajamas

Thanks soul =D

----------


## MistowBubbows

Hey guys.

This idea sounds great!  I think I've got some great ideas and would like to be added to the storyboard/writing team.  Pm me if you want to add me and I'll throw a few ideas your way.  I haven't been able to check out the ideas forum yet but I'm going to soon.  Let me know!

-Bubbows

----------


## The Sandman

> Hey guys.
> 
> This idea sounds great!  I think I've got some great ideas and would like to be added to the storyboard/writing team.  Pm me if you want to add me and I'll throw a few ideas your way.  I haven't been able to check out the ideas forum yet but I'm going to soon.  Let me know!
> 
> -Bubbows




Sure MistowBubbows, I'll add you to the team. Welcome!

----------


## DJrob

hey guys, i just joined recently and have to say this idea is really good! i would like to contribute with a couple of ideas i came up with. only if you guys are interested. :smiley:

----------


## Shadow27

We're plenty interested  :tongue2: . Welcome to the team

----------


## Viragon

I would like to help but i wont be able to do anything other than alpha test and come with ideas. I like the idea of a lucid game and hope you want me.

----------


## divinemission

Hey everyone, well I have read over several of these pages and this lucid dreaming game is a great idea.
I thought I'd post here to throw out a few ideas here as to how the game play and story should work. The whole idea to have a game to help people lucid dream in waking life is simply a fantastic idea. I personally prefer first-person games over third-person, but maybe you could incorporate both? 
The game should definitely include ways for the main character to Reality Check every once in awhile, this would be a good reminder for the gamer to do the same.
Several  different dream types are also a good idea, (i.e. nightmares, memories, etc.) because the dream environment is obviously going to be one of the most important aspects of the game.
Please message me back as I definitely would like to contribute some ideas to the Writing Team. Also, is this forum here going to be the main base for communication or are any of you planning to create a separate blog, website for this?

----------


## Smh61400

Seems cool. I would only be able to share ideas.

----------


## The Sandman

> Hey everyone, well I have read over several of these pages and this lucid dreaming game is a great idea.
> I thought I'd post here to throw out a few ideas here as to how the game play and story should work. The whole idea to have a game to help people lucid dream in waking life is simply a fantastic idea. I personally prefer first-person games over third-person, but maybe you could incorporate both? 
> The game should definitely include ways for the main character to Reality Check every once in awhile, this would be a good reminder for the gamer to do the same.
> Several  different dream types are also a good idea, (i.e. nightmares, memories, etc.) because the dream environment is obviously going to be one of the most important aspects of the game.
> Please message me back as I definitely would like to contribute some ideas to the Writing Team. Also, is this forum here going to be the main base for communication or are any of you planning to create a separate blog, website for this?



Hi divinemission,

We are glad to have you on the team. Your ideas are welcome!

----------


## StaplerX300

this is an excellent idea

I can do Music, like the programming guy said
like play it live or whatever

I play bass/guitar and some drums

My buddy has software to make techno (propellerheads), and another has Pro tools and stuff
PM me if you have music you want me to play ( i can read music or tabs, or just pick it up from listening to it as well)

----------


## Crestfallen

Hey guys.  I've been on DV for a while now, but I just recently made an account after seeing this thread.   I must say I am interested and am willing to join if you'll take me on.
What I can do:
-  I'm a first year college student dual majoring in comp sci and business.
-  I know some c and Java, and will be learning c++ next year.  I am highly interested in learning game development, but it will be a year or two before I can take the classes.
-  I am a writer at a liberal arts school -  I can write scripts and lore, but am best at writing the outlines for stories and the "worlds," or the rules/setting, a story takes place in.  I also can proof read for grammar and make sentences sound more fluid.
-  I've done a lot of research on dreams.

Problems that might arise ->  I don't like cliche or predictable stories.

----------


## The Sandman

Hi Viragon, Smh61400, StaplerX300, and Crestfallen,
I'd like to welcome you all to the team. I'll be in touch with you all.

Thanks for joining the team!

----------


## Rawracookie

If you know C and Java, you almost already know C++. Check out C programming.com - Your Resource for C and C++ Programming and you should be able to figure out the basics of C++ (that are more than C) in a day.

----------


## Shadow27

> this is an excellent idea
> 
> I can do Music, like the programming guy said
> like play it live or whatever
> 
> I play bass/guitar and some drums
> 
> My buddy has software to make techno (propellerheads), and another has Pro tools and stuff
> PM me if you have music you want me to play ( i can read music or tabs, or just pick it up from listening to it as well)



Sounds excellent. I'll send you some of my compositions at some point or
you can visit out new dedicated forum. Great to have you!






> Hey guys.  I've been on DV for a while now, but I just recently made an account after seeing this thread.   I must say I am interested and am willing to join if you'll take me on.
> What I can do:
> -  I'm a first year college student dual majoring in comp sci and business.
> -  I know some c and Java, and will be learning c++ next year.  I am highly interested in learning game development, but it will be a year or two before I can take the classes.
> -  I am a writer at a liberal arts school -  I can write scripts and lore, but am best at writing the outlines for stories and the "worlds," or the rules/setting, a story takes place in.  I also can proof read for grammar and make sentences sound more fluid.
> -  I've done a lot of research on dreams.
> 
> Problems that might arise ->  I don't like cliche or predictable stories.



Awesome, It will be good to have you on the team.

I would like everyone to make an account on our new forum. That's where
the project is happening so if you want to be involved, register!!! please
PM myself or Rman for a link.

----------


## ryguyneo

it would be cool to do a Dungeons and Dragons type thing of this.  Maybe i could make a campaign in dreamland, but i don't think the rest of my party would go for that.

----------


## The Sandman

> it would be cool to do a Dungeons and Dragons type thing of this.  Maybe i could make a campaign in dreamland, but i don't think the rest of my party would go for that.



That could be cool...but one idea at a time. Good luck convincing your party. Maybe you could be the DM for one dungeon and have a potion of lucidity. If the guy drinks it, well, you say what happens!

----------


## rvbfreak

I probably misread the OP, but it gave me an idea.
If you played a game that had you use logic and reasoning to determine if you were dreaming, with enough gameplay, couldn't it help people do the same logic/reasoning in their dreams to help them achieve lucidity?

----------


## TheOneirologist

> If you played a game that had you use logic and reasoning to determine if you were dreaming, with enough gameplay, couldn't it help people do the same logic/reasoning in their dreams to help them achieve lucidity?



Exactly.  That's our motive as of now.

----------


## Chocobyte

I am a programmer, however, I only know Java and scripting languages, meaning I only know how to create either a 2-D application, or a web-page.There are people capable of 3-D programming, but I could still help with design, and maybe some traditional art you would implement into the game.I could actually help make a 2-D version of the game; this would let people decide between a simple, 2-D game that could be run with a low-memory computer, and a complex, 3-D game that would require a larger amount of memory.This would allow those with old, slow, or small computers (such as a Netbook) to still have a way of achieving lucidity within their dreams with a game, but not take up the whole computer.If no one cares for a second, 2-D version, I could help design and draw art.I could be a writer or a map designer, and I could take your crash course.I've been wanting to learn C or C++ actually, I just have been studying other things.I don't know if I'm too late join (I hope not), but I'm 'applying' to be a writer, programmer, map designer, and/or artist.If I were to program, I would need your crash test, unless you like the idea of two games.

----------


## Rawracookie

I, too, am only experienced in 2D games, but there are many concepts that apply from 2D to 3D, such as timing loops, health, etc.

Anyways, I'm here to tell you that you almost already know C/C++! It's true. Java is like C++ with some modern things such as garbage collection. Alot of the syntax carries over to C++. There are some things you need to be wary of, such as dynamic arrays. Easy in Java, but hell in C++. Unless you thoroughly know pointers.

Anyways, while you are waiting for the crash course, you can check out a website I use to refresh concepts when I'm doing some of the more complex concepts in C++. C programming.com - Your Resource for C and C++ Programming

It'll help you with almost everything.

----------


## Chocobyte

Thank you.I assume that means I am gonna be a programmer in this project...?

----------


## SSCookies

Wow. I just discovered this thread and this would definitely be fun to do! I love gaming, so I could be an alpha tester. However, if you need writers I'd love to be one! *getting excited lol*

----------


## TeaSea

I'd really like to add - if you went down the sandbox route, this would have to be an optional extra, in my opinion. If the whole game was sandbox, and themed on lucid dreams, then there'd be literally nothing you can't do. Which makes the game a bit boring in my opinion. Maybe if sandbox was just a side option?

----------


## The Sandman

I don't know; I failed at two or three personal lucid tasks one time. Dream skills can take time to learn for many people.
Your ideas are welcomed though. Others might disagree with me.

----------


## Rawracookie

In 6 LD's I've not had full control. Twice I kind of directed myself to complete my first milestone that I planned. The first time I was reminded by an incorporeal voice. Second time I had full control for a bit, but lost it before I could get out the door. I seem to lose control easily.

----------


## Chocobyte

I've been thinking... It actually seems that this will end up either as a game that does _not_ help with lucid dreaming, or a hypnosis-style program that does.The goal is to create a game that will pass ideas into our dreams, allowing us to have lucid dreams; however, the only way to have this type (mnemonic, I believe) of lucid dream is to perform repetitive rituals either throughout the day or at bedtime.For example, performing reality checks or repeating reassuring phrases that ensure you will have a lucid dream.You can, however, also watch subliminal or non-subliminal videos that enforce these phrases and implant such ideas that will pass to your dreams.This concept, I assume, is what you wish to implement into this game.Though, this game would need to be entertaining to be called a "game"; it can't be repetitive or subliminal like these videos.If you _do_ attempt to make it a game, it will end up not following this concept, for it would be too much of a game; if made as an adventure game, it would follow a set story-line, not allowing for them to properly control their dreams.If made into a role-playing game (like Dungeons and Dragons Online, or Guild Wars), it would follow a similar story-line; the only clear difference is that there are multiple story-lines, set in different lands.However, if made as a program that had many options for hypnosis, subliminal animations, and worlds that you create as a goal for these dreams, it would help with lucid dreaming.I think this isn't such a great idea now... it won't work as a role-playing game.It just won't.If you simply wanted it _themed_ for lucid dreaming, it could be a game.Otherwise, it couldn't work as a game.If you come up with something that somehow would work, I will still help.

----------


## Rawracookie

I think it is turning into a LD themed game rather than a useful tool. However, it will help spread awareness.

----------


## Winamp

I'd love to sign for alpha tester, or beta tester if it's not too late.
I really like this whole idea and I want to be part of it  :smiley: 

Edit: Also, I could make a trailer of this game or make a logo  :smiley:

----------


## Micahmic

I am a iPhone app Developer, and I think that this game would be great on the iPhone! 
This game like it would be very fun! Just message me about what you need. 
I would love to join the developing team!  ::D:

----------


## Plex

Hi there,

I've been reading this thread and it seems like a really cool idea, especially for spreading awareness of LD. I myself have some limited experience in game development and know some C++, Python and C#. I'm also quite familiar with Torque 3D which, if you haven't heard of it, is a game engine written in C for 3D games. I know it probably isn't the best around but it has a really easy to learn scripting language and loads of built-in functionality so I recommend looking at it if you haven't already decided on what engine to use. Anyhow, I would be really happy to help with some of the programming if I could although I'll probably need a refresher in some C.

----------


## H202

I'd love to help out ... Only programming language I know is java and I've never had a lucid dream before (im trying tonight).

----------


## The Sandman

H202,

Sorry it took so long for someone to respond. We would love to have you on the team!

----------


## H202

> H202,
> 
> Sorry it took so long for someone to respond. We would love to have you on the team!



No problem  :smiley: 
Could I perhaps get a rundown on C?
Just PM me with your email/skype/yahoo msnger ID/teamspeak 3 capabilities

----------


## dakotahnok

*How far has this thing actually gotten?*

----------


## martango

I remember quite a few threads like this, but I've never seen them get this many views.
There should totally be a stability bar, where it keeps dropping and you have to stabilise the dream with a minigame to get it up or something.

----------


## The Sandman

Lol! Good idea. It's been mentioned a few times.  :wink2: 

Nice avatar.

----------


## Shadow27

> How far has this thing actually gotten?



We are making considerable progress. You simply haven't seen it because
we have moved the discussion to an offsite forum where the volunteers
have room to spread out and get organized. We project a fully completed
title screen by August.

----------


## GabrielG

I would love to be a tester and writer. I have some experience in programming but I don't think enough for this, sign me up!

----------


## GabrielG

> We are making considerable progress. You simply haven't seen it because
> we have moved the discussion to an offsite forum where the volunteers
> have room to spread out and get organized. We project a fully completed
> title screen by August.



Can I join this "offsite forum" I would just love to help!

----------


## Rawracookie

> We are making considerable progress. You simply haven't seen it because
> we have moved the discussion to an offsite forum where the volunteers
> have room to spread out and get organized. We project a fully completed
> title screen by August.



August? I still think you are pessimistic about this. This isn't a bureaucracy. Indeed, we can have a simple title screen that can be updated later by next month. If we can decide what library we are using, I could begin work on it.

@Micahmic: If this goes to iPhone, I'll have to figure out how to get it on Android as well. I'm that kind of guy (anti-apple).

@Anybody: You might have read this in my earlier posts, but I recommend C programming.com - Your Resource for C and C++ Programming if you want to learn C/C++ or need a refresher. Also, if you know Java, you almost know C++. Likewise the reverse.

----------


## bust113

_Hey guys! I have had this idea quite a while ago too, I'm sad that I only found this project now... 

Sorry I haven't really read through it, but I am an extra guy who has experience in the game programming field if you need me.

Also, I develop Xbox 360 Indie games, and wouldn't mind porting it to that, if you would like.


But, I am a programmer and I am actually writing a movie right now that is partially based on lucid dreaming, so I could code and write. 
If there is any position for me I would most-likely gladly take it._

----------


## The Sandman

Welcome! Sure there is room for you! Welcome aboard.

----------


## maxy126

Hey guys, im a website developer, i have experience with html, css, php, Flash, Actionscript 2 and 3, i know a bit of javascript and jquery aswell. I was wondering whether you might need a website building for when the game is released let me know and i can help develop it for you  :smiley:

----------


## Oreo

I like this idea. Back when I wanted to learn game design, I wondered what it would be like to play a game based on lucid dreaming. My idea was a RPG style game where you earn points, level up, gain more dream controll, etc. Your would have a dream guide to teach you how to play and give advice on game elements. Your screen would get blurry under certain circumstances. You could fight, socialize, experience nightmares, and do a bunch of common dream stuff. Just a few things that I think would be cool to have in the game.

----------


## spinx

Hi.
I completed my deploma in 3d modeling and animation. I havent played with 3d for a couple of years but i think its like riding a bike.
Let me know if i can be of help with modeling side of things. I use (maya)

----------


## The Sandman

Sounds good maxy. That would be a big help!

----------


## KiwiNinja

Well I adore the idea of this game, but the only thing I can contribute is imagination. I have yet to achieve a lucid dream, so constantly thinking of ideas for the game would probably help. I think the concept of shared dreaming could help the game greatly. For example: there is a main villain throughout the whole game, but he is very vague and almost never seen. He is rather only mentioned to the main character by other side characters. Every land represents the dreams of one of your friends in the waking world and you must help them overcome a personal problem (it could later be revealed that it had to do more with your problems than theirs). The more you help them, the more you figure out about your villain and the more "powers" you get, which were previously blocked by him. The main villain sends his minions after you and your friends. Close to the end, you find out that the main villain is actually your bad side and the minions were characteristics you needed to overcome. It's a little obvious for a plot twist, but that depends on the presentation. The waking life should be used to show that the main character is an average joe just like you and me - someone people can relate to or find in one of their friends. Waking life should also be used to show the interests and experiences the main character has - they would reflect on the dream world. I also think that it would be nice for the main character to be self-ironic and constantly have monologues in his head to joke about himself and the predicaments he's in - that would freshen up the game. The monologues can be used to reflect on the reaction of your main character to the dream world and help you get under his skin. If there is one thing I've learned from all the stories I've watched/played/read, it's that the story has to be immersive - as long as you achieve that other flaws can be neglected. I was also thinking of 2 types of game modes - sandbox and story. You use clues in sandbox mode to access new parts in the main story. That will be hard to achieve, but it could let the player practice his dream control or just run around free. It will give a feeling that you yourself set the pace of the game (adding bonus missions or collectibles in sandbox mode would further increase that feeling). Think about the time in which the story will develop (now, 10 years ago, a century ago) and the main characters personality (making the personality customizable would be great, but very hard, because it would mean variations in the ways the game develops and such, which mean extra work). There are other things spinning around in my head, but I'll write them when I refine them more.
I apologize for finding out this late about the whole thing. Are there any other things I should follow besides this thread and the idea board? I want to read through everything suggested up until now so I can build upon it. Updates on how things are going would be nice too.

Edit : I also appreciate a good game soundtrack and have plenty downloaded. I can be a "sound-tester" if that is any help at all.

----------


## Loaf

I can't be bothered reading through the whole topic, but I trust someone has already mentioned how just about everyone has suggested, talked about, or tried to be involved in the production of a lucid dream based game.

You'll be better off working on this privately than getting everyone to add their two cents and clutter your focus on what to do.

----------


## The Sandman

> I can't be bothered reading through the whole topic, but I trust someone has already mentioned how just about everyone has suggested, talked about, or tried to be involved in the production of a lucid dream based game.
> 
> You'll be better off working on this privately than getting everyone to add their two cents and clutter your focus on what to do.



There are other games out there loaf. I didn't notice until after I posted this idea. I should have realized that if I think of something,
it is probably already out on the web.

That's what I usually do when I have an idea--go look on the web. Then, if I can't make a million dollars on it, at least I can
buy it without having to bring it to market.

----------


## Loaf

> Then, if I can't make a million dollars on it, at least I can
> buy it without having to bring it to market.



Yeah good luck with that lol.

----------


## v3nge

Hey guys I'm new here, but I have some suggestions on how the game would play out as far as how the main character would become lucid. I think that the character should follow a strict path through the storyline while he is not lucid, but the storyline should include random changes in scenery, like dreams commonly do (and by random I mean using a random function for the time, and another random function to choose a scenery change out of a list of executable events, which can be done in the main game script for you programmers). To become lucid the player could have a certain amount of time to do a RC before the scene completely changes, if they are fast enough in preforming the RC, then they would become lucid and gain lucid powers such as flying, walking through walls (no-clipping), possibly telekinesis, and summoning. Also If you are going to have leveling skills, some skills could be Rcing (leveling this could give you more time to RC before the scene changes), and a skill for each lucid power as well that would give you more control. You could also maybe have some scenes in the waking world as well, kind of like in Assassins Creed. P.S. I like the sandbox idea for when you become lucid.

----------


## The Sandman

> Hey guys I'm new here, but I have some suggestions on how the game would play out as far as how the main character would become lucid. I think that the character should follow a strict path through the storyline while he is not lucid, but the storyline should include random changes in scenery, like dreams commonly do (and by random I mean using a random function for the time, and another random function to choose a scenery change out of a list of executable events, which can be done in the main game script for you programmers). To become lucid the player could have a certain amount of time to do a RC before the scene completely changes, if they are fast enough in preforming the RC, then they would become lucid and gain lucid powers such as flying, walking through walls (no-clipping), possibly telekinesis, and summoning. Also If you are going to have leveling skills, some skills could be Rcing (leveling this could give you more time to RC before the scene changes), and a skill for each lucid power as well that would give you more control. You could also maybe have some scenes in the waking world as well, kind of like in Assassins Creed. P.S. I like the sandbox idea for when you become lucid.



Thanks for your attention! We are working on some of these concepts. I think you'll like it when it's done.

Thanks again.

----------


## Typho

I like the Idea, being a bit of a gamer. But I have several fears with this.

-Dreams are so intricate, ever changing and vivid that it would be impossible to recreate many dreams even with the worlds most powerful supercomputers. Computing power doubles every year, and around 2035-ish computers will be as powerful as a human brain. It's possible then, but hard to imagine now.

-A game would only appeal to sight and sound. When I dream, I feel wind, pet kittens, and eat things. games can't replicate that. If you created a VR simulator, than LDing would be useless because the VR simulator would appeal to what you would do while LDing.

-The game would cause people (like me) to have more Screen Veiw Dreams (Dreams of playing video games,watching tv) I want active LDs.

So to the level you may be thinking of; I used to play Spore Galactic Adventures. If you purchase spore, the Galactic adventures expansion pack allows you to create full 3D gameplay without weeks of scripting. All it's missing is the lucidity aspect, but you could still act out dream scenarios such as flying or meeting your dream guide. Now if your looking for a game that would create dreams, everyone has a style of dreams that the game would not replicate. You would not find your dream signs, or the dreams made by the game would be too real or too surreal. But It's and Idea in the right direction.

----------


## The Sandman

> I like the Idea, being a bit of a gamer. But I have several fears with this.
> 
> -Dreams are so intricate, ever changing and vivid that it would be impossible to recreate many dreams even with the worlds most powerful supercomputers. Computing power doubles every year, and around 2035-ish computers will be as powerful as a human brain. It's possible then, but hard to imagine now.
> 
> -A game would only appeal to sight and sound. When I dream, I feel wind, pet kittens, and eat things. games can't replicate that. If you created a VR simulator, than LDing would be useless because the VR simulator would appeal to what you would do while LDing.
> 
> -The game would cause people (like me) to have more Screen Veiw Dreams (Dreams of playing video games,watching tv) I want active LDs.
> 
> So to the level you may be thinking of; I used to play Spore Galactic Adventures. If you purchase spore, the Galactic adventures expansion pack allows you to create full 3D gameplay without weeks of scripting. All it's missing is the lucidity aspect, but you could still act out dream scenarios such as flying or meeting your dream guide. Now if your looking for a game that would create dreams, everyone has a style of dreams that the game would not replicate. You would not find your dream signs, or the dreams made by the game would be too real or too surreal. But It's and Idea in the right direction.



Thanks for this post. You certainly seem to know what we are after. I'll have to check into Spore Galactic Adventures; still, I have to trust the team. We are talking about what we want and the programmers seem to be on board, so I feel good about where the game is going.

----------


## Soulnote

Curious to see, how are things coming along?

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Shadow27


We are making considerable progress. You simply haven't seen it because
we have moved the discussion to an offsite forum where the volunteers
have room to spread out and get organized. We project a fully completed
title screen by August.



Could you pm me a link of this forum? I would lime to see what's going on.*

----------


## TheOneirologist

> Could you pm me a link of this forum? I would lime to see what's going on.



Last I recall, _lime_ isn't a verb.  Don't worry, I know what you meant.  :wink2:

----------


## The Sandman

> Could you pm me a link of this forum? I would lime to see what's going on.



We are basically fleshing out ideas for the game right now--characters, character design, dreams, story, etc...
We all want to agree on the stuff, so it is a lot of tennis right now.

----------


## Soulnote

I have a few suggestions, if i'm being rude, don't bother reading the spoiler


*Spoiler* for _Suggestions_: 



If they game has the element of being like a dream, it should be customizable, like:

1. You should be able to make your own character at least, and maybe other characters and enemies, if wanted

2. You should be able to make dream worlds of different sizes, like one for a single mission or an entire open world of many missions and free roam (a really cool, but simple idea for a dream would be to change the general colours of things, like set the colour of the plants or sky, day or night and things like that to make it dreamlike)

3. To keep it fun, maybe be able to make your own missions, and post them online for others. No difficult programming, just be able to choose the type of mission, (like...get to, rescue, destroy, protect stuff like that) make a space to play the mission or just put it on a place you've already made, put some mission like things in it, to make it harder and stuff like that

4. A simple thing would be triggers, like do a certain event or get somewhere and something happens

Like I said, I apologize if i'm being rude

----------


## The Sandman

> I have a few suggestions, if i'm being rude, don't bother reading the spoiler
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Suggestions_: 
> 
> 
> 
> If they game has the element of being like a dream, it should be customizable, like:
> 
> ...



Soulnote,

You sound like me.  :smiley:    No, you are not being rude.

I think those are some really good ideas. I'll pass them along giving credit where due.

Thanks Soulnote.

----------


## Rawracookie

Also on progress, we've decided it will indeed be 3D in C++. I believe we are on the cusp of choosing our engine.. Then we can make quick demos/proofs of concept and begin work on the main aspects of the game.

----------


## MrPWNGE

Hello, everyone! Wow, its been such a long time since I've been to DV! Since my computer shut down, I've had almost 7 Lucid Dreams! All nightmare-free! I'll post them soon... but that's beside the point. I have an idea for your Lucid game: Now please don't think this is a stupid idea, but what if we post all the most scariest, horrible, evil things that were in our most horrible nightmares... and decide which one should be the main villain of your Lucid game! That would be perfect for me, I have like a million nightmares. Each one piling up after the other, each more dreadful than the last... (shivers) lol.
I hope my idea is any use to you!  :smiley:

----------


## The Sandman

Mr. PWNGE,

Why don't you throw out a couple of your villains here. I'd like to see one or two. You can just describe them if you can't draw. BTW, I like your avatar.

----------


## The Sandman

In case the idea works, I call this method, GILD "Game Induced Lucid Dream."

----------


## Kitties

Hey, are you still looking for volunteers? I think this is a cool idea, and I'd like to try and help out with some art/design-related stuff, though I don't know much about 3D, so I'm not sure how much I could do.

I haven't posted here in forever either.. over 3 years.. wow.

----------


## The Sandman

Kitties,

Your help is welcome.

----------


## Taffy

This is the best idea ever. Seriously. I wish I could help out, but I only know a little Visual Basic, which is terrible for games, so I'm not much help there. I screw around in FL studio making little songs and stuff but they always turn out terrible. Plus I doubt I could stick to it (I'm super lazy lol). But good luck guys, I'm really looking forward to seeing the game.

----------


## The Sandman

> This is the best idea ever. Seriously. I wish I could help out, but I only know a little Visual Basic, which is terrible for games, so I'm not much help there. I screw around in FL studio making little songs and stuff but they always turn out terrible. Plus I doubt I could stick to it (I'm super lazy lol). But good luck guys, I'm really looking forward to seeing the game.



Anthonyyy0,

Thanks for your post. I appreciate you wanting to help, but it sounds like it might be best to wait for the game. That's not such a bad prospect though--is it?

Thanks again for your post.

----------


## Rawracookie

@Anthony: There are such things as alpha/beta testers. We'll need them. It sounds like we can PM you with things we want you to try later down the road.

----------


## Soulnote

I know what a beta is, but what's an alpha version?

----------


## Rawracookie

Before the beta. Generally, only a few selected persons test alpha versions whereas beta is sometimes open to more people.

----------


## Winamp

I'd love to be some kind of a tester, and I created a thread but there is no answers. Can someone send PM to me?

----------


## Soulnote

As long as feedback is the only obligation, I'd be a tester

----------


## Butcher

> I am into game making, if you want, I can help. I use blender for modeling, rigging, animating, and it even has a powerful built in game engine. take a look at it and see what you think.



exactly same here ,, i can hel u in rigging ,, animation ,, not aerally good modeler ,, but i dont think that blender game engine is good enough !

----------


## Stefangan

Honestly, read only the first page and what I am saying now is that if you need a storyline, dialogues, some interesting plot to the game, just PM me.

I want to become an actor so I saw A LOT of scripts, I started to get the hang of it.

----------


## Wristblade56

I'll be a tester if you want. this game sounds AWESOME. a sandbox game sounds best, but that's just because i like sandbox games. anyways, i wanna be a videogame designer but i know next to nothing about programming. i can also come up with some suggestions. send me a pm when you come out with the alpha version and i'll play it. you might need to mail a copy of it on a CD because i have dial up, and if it's more than say, 20-30MB big then i can't download it. or you could send the file in parts. can't wait to play it.

----------


## The Sandman

> I'll be a tester if you want. this game sounds AWESOME. a sandbox game sounds best, but that's just because i like sandbox games. anyways, i wanna be a videogame designer but i know next to nothing about programming. i can also come up with some suggestions. send me a pm when you come out with the alpha version and i'll play it. you might need to mail a copy of it on a CD because i have dial up, and if it's more than say, 20-30MB big then i can't download it. or you could send the file in parts. can't wait to play it.



Sounds good Wristblade. We'll let you know when the time comes!

----------


## tom32

Hey, i cant do much exept pixel art, i want to join.

----------


## DreamHacker

Hello everyone I have been looking at this thread for a while now and was wondering if I could contribute. I will list down my skills and you can assign me where to go. (if I am even accepted) I have taken writing classes at my school and create short stories on some spare time but have been having some writters block so this could help. Also I have been taking piano for 8 years and guitar for about 1 year and have taken a music composition class at my school. I love making videos and editing them. I am also very knowledge able in the film industry and know how to make a script and plot. I also love games so I can give some decent impute. I also make mods for games on occasion but those require very minimal amount of coding, I usually use java or C++ but be warned I am not an expert by any means. I also have noticed you guys don't have an art team to make sketches for you. With that in mind I did take an art class at my school (but it was only for a semester) but I could get you some sketches but believe me I am no Picasso and they would be pretty rough. So that's what I could contribute and I appreciate you reading my resume so to speak.

P.S. an idea I had was instead of making pre set worlds and layouts how about the world is generated randomly you know like a dream with the towns and stuff appearing at different places because it doesn't seem natural to play a game about dreaming were things are at the same place every time. But these are just my opinions 

P.S.S I am studying how to direct movies and short projects and stuff like that and I was wondering if the game needed a director just wondering

----------


## SKA

I was thinking;
Couldn't an actual Lucid Dream Game be made using Garry's Mod or some similair programs?
A 3D, 3d person platform/RPG/action game themed around Lucid Dreaming, Consciousness and Perception.
That would be REALLY sweet. Playing this for hours could really imprint Lucidity in your mind.

----------


## JussiKala

> I was thinking;
> Couldn't an actual Lucid Dream Game be made using Garry's Mod or some similair programs?
> A 3D, 3d person platform/RPG/action game themed around Lucid Dreaming, Consciousness and Perception.
> That would be REALLY sweet. Playing this for hours could really imprint Lucidity in your mind.



Garrys mod is very limited


The source SDK lets you have access  to the engine that runs GM, make modifications to it, make your own maps and plotlines / multiplayer. A LOT can be done without coding skills. If you really have the dedication, go and make your own mod. (You can also release on steam for free if you want). I'm starting my own source mod this summer. Gonna be like a quake game or something, but faster.

----------


## Taffy

Guessing it won't be browser based?

----------


## The Sandman

> Hello everyone I have been looking at this thread for a while now and was wondering if I could contribute. I will list down my skills and you can assign me where to go. (if I am even accepted) I have taken writing classes at my school and create short stories on some spare time but have been having some writters block so this could help. Also I have been taking piano for 8 years and guitar for about 1 year and have taken a music composition class at my school. I love making videos and editing them. I am also very knowledge able in the film industry and know how to make a script and plot. I also love games so I can give some decent impute. I also make mods for games on occasion but those require very minimal amount of coding, I usually use java or C++ but be warned I am not an expert by any means. I also have noticed you guys don't have an art team to make sketches for you. With that in mind I did take an art class at my school (but it was only for a semester) but I could get you some sketches but believe me I am no Picasso and they would be pretty rough. So that's what I could contribute and I appreciate you reading my resume so to speak.
> 
> P.S. an idea I had was instead of making pre set worlds and layouts how about the world is generated randomly you know like a dream with the towns and stuff appearing at different places because it doesn't seem natural to play a game about dreaming were things are at the same place every time. But these are just my opinions 
> 
> P.P.S I am studying how to direct movies and short projects and stuff like that and I was wondering if the game needed a director just wondering



DreamHacker,

Sure, we'd love to have you on the team.  :smiley: 

I'll be in touch.

----------


## The Sandman

> Guessing it won't be browser based?



I don't think so Anthonyyy0.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by DreamHacker


P.S. an idea I had was instead of making pre set worlds and layouts how about the world is generated randomly you know like a dream with the towns and stuff appearing at different places because it doesn't seem natural to play a game about dreaming were things are at the same place every time. But these are just my opinions.



Ahh, I thought of this a while ago, but forgot to put it on here. For a different game I am starting, I first thought I should make the cities be auto-generated. I spent hours theorizing about a system that could do this by generating entire houses/buildings up to city blocks.

I know I should post this on the game forum, but I could develop this for both games at once if such a feature is needed._

----------


## oniman7

Haven't read much of this so far. I am a musician and play bass guitar and classical guitar. I am in a band as well. If you need a rock themed one, we could do an instrumental song for you, as long as we retain ownership of it. 

I can also add some bass lines, as I see (up to page 6, when I skipped here) there was no bass included. 


I can write, and am open for ideas, storylines, or dialogue. I can also market/advertise, and I can do any kind of testing.

----------


## Rawracookie

I don't think we're going to have a full featured 3D physics engine.

A layered 2D approach has been suggested. This greatly simplifies 3D collision detection and movement. It also means slower devices/computers will more readily run our game. The player can stand multiple layers tall to make it seem more or less seamless.

----------


## JussiKala

Just use an existing 3D engine and be a little creative and be done with it. Probably even easier than creating a 2D engine from sratch, and would produce a better result.

The source engine is most likely the best one to use, since it can look great while even running on the most crappiest computers these days.

----------


## Wristblade56

maybe a "shared dreaming" feature so we'll have multiplayer? as i said, i believe a sandbox game would be best, as if lucid dreaming were a videogame (which it kind of is) it'd be a sandbox game. the more options the better. of course i'm just throwing ideas out there, i don't know if those ideas were mentioned before or are possible.

----------


## Rawracookie

Early on it's been decided our game will be Kingdom Heartsish. RPGish with puzzles. A game like that doesn't need complicated 3D engines like Source. Using a big complicated engine throws many bug opportunities at our game while a small, robust, and simpler one will speed development.

I think the bulk of the physics engine could be finished within a month or two or less. We would only need minor tweaks for particularly quirky objects.

Also, we are considering doing a multiplayer "shared dreaming" mode. Although, with the single player mode being a big RPG with story and such, I don't think it will be like the story. It might even be a sandbox game.

----------


## Wristblade56

oh, ok then. it'll be a nice way to show the world Lucid Dreaming no matter what kind of game it is.  :smiley:

----------


## goh13

I do not know how to do video games but, I like them.

Last month, I read that the unreal engine 3 is free for any use.

The made many great PS3 games with it [ like Mortal Kombat 2011 ]

Here, look for yourself!

EDIT: Can’t post the link  :Sad:  Need 5 more days to do so. Google " unreal engine 3 download " And read about it, it is free, it has updates, it is 3D and the best of all, it is legal.

----------


## JussiKala

The unreal engine would sure need a  lot of coding experience to develop games on but it might just be the best for doing so.


However, the main issue with the engine is the poor performance.  You need a powerful PC to run it OR you need to optimize it very well for the console it's urnning on.

----------


## TheOneirologist

I believe we've already chosen an engine.

----------


## LDreamer1122

This is a fantastic idea. I have often seen the results that thinking about lucid dreaming can have on actually achieving your goals. Not to mention it has the potential to be a very interesting story, but still have some basis in fact. I do think that an RPG type backing would be ideal for character/story development. I unfortunately do not have any experience with programming, but I'd love to help with the testing phases. I alpha tested minecraft and beta tested starcraft 2 and some other games. If someone can manage to break a game, it's me. I look forward to seeing what comes of this.

Also for the love of god make sure whatever it is it's PC. I realize major consoles are a harder venue anyway but i don't own any of them, lol.

----------


## cyanidebaby

Hi guys,

This is a fabulous idea, and I'd be happy to help if you'll have me. Is there still room on the writing team?

----------


## Wristblade56

a suggestion, if it's gonna be an RPG PLEASE DON'T MAKE PLAYERS SIT THERE AND LEVEL GRIND.

----------


## Alpha502

I don't see any reason why levels would be needed.
You could get EXP every time you do something, as opposed to getting one large chunk when you level.
With the experience, you could unlock new abilities to use.

Just my two cents  ::D:

----------


## Rawracookie

I looked up the unreal engine 3 on wikipedia. lol at already saying it supports Wii U and PSVita. Anyways, it certainly is portable to wherever we need it.

Anyways, saying we've decided on an engine is not entirely accurate. I think we are going to use OGRE for rendering 3D. Wikipedia page: OGRE - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyways, OGRE supplies ONLY the 3D graphics. I think we're also hooking it up to SDL for keyboard, mouse, window, sound, timing, etc. SDL does have graphics, but it is the simplest of 2D graphics. Both of these are basically taking care of communicating with the player.

Anyways, that still leaves the majority of game engine stuff on us. Physics and objects happening. I think this game doesn't need very large physics engines. A compact and robust engine that I envision the "layered 2D" approach to be will make it easier to run on smaller devices such as phones.

By the way, if it hasn't been mentioned here, there has been some discussion of doing an iOS and Android port.

Also older computers.

Anyways, what we're doing now: Well, a bunch of story brainstorming going on. And learning how to program with OGRE for the programmers. Once I do the OGRE wiki basic tutorials, I'm making a demo of the layered engine bit. It's gonna be something simple like controlling a cube to jump around a small 3D platforming demo course.

I haven't been really keeping track of what the story writers have been discussing. Sorry. >.<
But it's probably a secret anyways. I don't want to spoil it for you.

Also, I think there's a general consensus that this is going to be released commercially. For the consoles and all that, too. I'm not really on board with that idea, but whatever. Oh, another good thing about a small custom engine. We don't have to pay anybody for using their engine.

Anyways, that's what's happening.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Rawracookie


I looked up the unreal engine 3 on wikipedia. lol at already saying it supports Wii U and PSVita.



That wouldn't really matter to us would it? To develop for the consoles you have to be a professional company that demonstrates that they can be trusted with development hardware. Even then some people have trouble getting into a development contract. And if you do, to get the development hardware costs a lot. I remember it being 5-10 grand for an xbox dev console. Then it costs a few more thousand to get your game rated, and if it is declined they still keep the money and you have to pay again upon re-submitting.

We don't even know each other, we have never met. We are a small development team that met on a website due to a common interest.

With all that said, I can get it on the X-Box console when the game is completed, by porting it myself. But that would be through the indie games marketplace, the place where Microsoft and all gamers laugh at you. Where there almost no advertisement of such games. Where people usually only get about $500, even from an amazing game.


More on the positive side:

We don't need to use any game engines or anything. Just build a bunch of it from the ground up, make our own engine. Just start with a cross-platform rendering engine, like openGL. Get a physics engine, like JigLib. Then build the engine from there, it isn't really too hard._

----------


## Shadow27

> More on the positive side:
> 
> We don't need to use any game engines or anything. Just build a bunch of it from the ground up, make our own engine. Just start with a cross-platform rendering engine, like openGL. Get a physics engine, like JigLib. Then build the engine from there, it isn't really too hard.



 We've already taken care of that. If you guys wish to help. You should visit our website and contribute to
our local discussions. Everything that has been brought up in this thread has already been taken care of
on our dedicated forum. This is old news to us.

----------


## Wristblade56

what's your website address?

----------


## Metallicuh

I would love to help. I have no coding experience. I may be able to write some songs but I have no recording equipment. So I could send you guys the notation for it and you guys can record it.

But I have a suggestion for a certain effect. Maybe if you lose health the dream gets blurry. When you lose health you leave the dream which is game over. But we could put checkpoints around.
Also DC's can give you challenges. You can use any dream ability you have to overcome these challenges. Optional it doesn't get boring after a while.
How do you guys like these ideas?
But for the music tell me what emotion is going on in that part of the game. Is it a sad part? Happy part? Mysterious? I'll try to write something.

----------


## TheOneirologist

Metallicuh,

I believe we're already incorporating a blur effect, but it's tied to a "Lucidity" bar, not health.  We haven't really discussed it much.

However, I love the idea of DC sidequests, though I'm not sure how you'd go about getting a permanent reward from them.

----------


## Aeolar

> what's your website address?



Yes, what is it?

----------


## Winamp

We can't just post it here  :smiley:

----------


## Rawracookie

Well, we have a forum. Nonmembers can only see part of the forum. After registering, you gotta apply with a thread in the "Newbie" forum.

Anyways, I think what's happening is the guys in charge of the forum are PMing people here with invites and such.

I don't think staring at the forum you're locked out of will do you much good.

----------


## Shadow27

We need dedicated members to work on the project. Not somebody who's going to stick
around for three days then disappear. So if you want to work on this project, you must want
to be here and stay.

Heres a status update in case you're interested:
We have about 4-5 people doing all the work. this won't do. But if its all we can get, we will
make it work.

We currently have six chapters of the storyline ( about 70 pages of script ) and are continuing to build that up.
We have some concept art and several music pieces set up. We will continue with that as well cranking out some final recordings.
We are starting to play around with OGRE ( the graphics engine we are using ).
And as always the ideas are flowing, even though we have a great deal of the game figured out.

Anyone who cares to join at this point will have a lot of catching up to do, but we could really use you.
So message me and I'll send you a link to the forum but make sure you are willing to put forward the
dedication that is REQUIRED for a project like this. If you drop out on us without reason, we will assume
you have quit. You're account will be deactivated and you will no longer be able to participate.

Thank you,
~Shadow / EVangel

----------


## maryachy

That's awesome you guys. I just joined this forum and was reading this post and you guys are already on the way doing this project. Great initiative! Do you have a website where others can follow the progress?

I haven't had a lucid dream yet but my dreams are very often game related. Latest two dreams I was Master Chief from Halo and I had an intense realistic Call of Duty dream. After both I woke up amazed and thought about it for the whole week. They weren't lucid but everything did feel so real. I made it my goal to get lucid dreams and then try virtual reality gaming. But hey, one step at a time, first I gotta get lucid!

----------


## The Sandman

Hi maryachy,

It really is awesome too. Unfortunately, we don't have a website, though I imagine it is
coming together like any other game--collaboration, keeping the good ideas, tossing the 
bad ones, and so forth.

Good luck on having your first lucid!

----------


## maryachy

Thanks sandman and good luck with your project. By the way do you know the game swords and sorcery: EP? It's for iPhone and iPad and I always find it really dreamlike, with subtle humor, intuitive gameplay and a magic soundtrack. Maybe it is something to get inspiration from. When you guys need testers let me know!

----------


## The Sandman

> Thanks sandman and good luck with your project. By the way do you know the game swords and sorcery: EP? It's for iPhone and iPad and I always find it really dreamlike, with subtle humor, intuitive gameplay and a magic soundtrack. Maybe it is something to get inspiration from. When you guys need testers let me know!



I don't know of the game maryachy, but I appreciate the information. I'll make a note that you would like to be a tester.

----------


## Rawracookie

To follow up on progress, read this thread. Myself and others are willing to answer questions.

----------


## NightSpy2

GREAT IDEA!
Seriously, this is like, THE most epic idea ever.. Lol
I'd really like to be a game tester. I've been around games pretty much all my life, and I'm quite a hardcore gamer.
I might even be able to help a bit.  ::D: 
But yea, message me if I can be one of the testers, cause I don't really know who to PM.. xD

----------


## The Sandman

Hi NightSpy2,

Sure you can be a tester. We appreciate your interest.
nice avatar btw.

----------


## CQDanger

I'll admit that I'm not normally much of a gamer. (I play The Sims 3 and that's about it.) But I enjoy lucid dreaming and I like the idea of this game. I think its different from a lot of things that are coming out these days and it ties in with one of my favorite things. If you are allowing people to volunteer as testers I would love to try the game as well. I'm thinking maybe you will post something perhaps when it gets to that point? I can't wait!

----------


## The Sandman

Malika,

I'm glad you like the idea. I'll be happy to add you to the testing team!

----------


## NightSpy2

> Hi NightSpy2,
> 
> Sure you can be a tester. We appreciate your interest.
> nice avatar btw.



Haha. Thanks. I quite like SC2.. xD

----------


## LSDgarfield

This whole thing reminds me of LSD: Dream Emulator ( 199X, Japan, PS1)..

Definately GREAT idea.
I would love to  do some Graphics for you
Kinda experienced in Photoshop.
Just tell me all Details, thats the only catch.

----------


## Matte87

When the beta is coming up, or when you guys have a website with some nice screenshots of the game and stuff like that. I'd love to check it out  :smiley:

----------


## Rawracookie

In a month or two, I think we might have some early demos of the core of the physics engine we're planning.

----------


## Matte87

Alright sounds cool, can't wait  :smiley:  I also hope me and my fellow Dream Guides will play a big part in the game  :wink2:

----------


## NightSpy2

Cant wait to test it!  ::D:   ::D:

----------


## dakotahnok

*I want to test the beta!!*

----------


## TheShadow

Haha, how about a part where you have to resist just wasting all of your lucid dreams on sex (well, some people wont call it wasting lol, but its nice to do other things too)

----------


## Waterknight

Hmm interesting. I want to see this when it is available.

----------


## NightSpy2

> Haha, how about a part where you have to resist just wasting all of your lucid dreams on sex (well, some people wont call it wasting lol, but its nice to do other things too)



Lol that's actually quite a good idea!

----------


## quietness

Wow, I wish I can help, but I can't give the time and effort right now  :Sad:  I'd love to see what you guys come up with  :smiley:  I'm still struggling with LD, so I hope the game can help  :smiley: 

Cheers

----------


## EileenBrain

> What we need more than a video game is a device of some kind where we can hook up to and record our dreams and be able to watch them back later.  Just think if that were possible...it would end all movies, people would sell their dreams and make tons of money and it'd just be awesome.  Sort of like that movie "Strange Days" -Chase



that device is something many people dream to have! that would be some technology, but how could we ever transfer thought into pictures is beyond anything!

----------


## Sheddler

And the main objective would be to find your dream guide so you could regain the consciousness it stole from you... An Antagonist that's a part of you. What a twist! I'm brilliant!

I'd like to join the testing team.

----------


## TheOneirologist

> Haha, how about a part where you have to resist just wasting all of your lucid dreams on sex (well, some people wont call it wasting lol, but its nice to do other things too)



That wouldn't be appropriate for the game's audience, including myself...though I can't say I haven't tried.  :Cheeky:

----------


## quassom

Hey, I'm really expert with music I have an expert knowledge on music theory and composing is really easy for me. I could actually give you some really good demos through email if you want, I'm mainly a pianist however I can writes symphonic stuff with full instrumentation  if you like.Or even a chorale for chorus music, plus my love is to write music, i would love to be part of the music staff if you would have me. in fact I can get some demos up and you could put them On the forum and get some feedback.
EDIT: I could a demo up within 24-48 hours just gimme an email to send it to

----------


## quassom

Oh so I sat down and wrote out what I think the "in the moonlight" song should sound like. I'm not up to date with posts but I read the song list and I'm currently working on how I would write it. just to have a second opinion out there currently I'm working on just the piano part cause I can't have access to my sheet music stuff till tomorrow. but I'm looking forward to dance of dreams

----------


## The Sandman

quassom,

I appreciate your interest in the game. I go easy on grammar and spelling and so forth on chat, but will you use a period and a comma every once in a while? 

Your post sounds frantic.

----------


## quassom

Is the above edited posts better? And either way my point is I'm able to compose the desired "full band" songs that would be in the game.

----------


## The Sandman

Yea quassom,

Thanks.  :smiley: 

We could use some more help in the music department!

Thanks again for your interest.

----------


## Rawracookie

There's no punctuation in music anyways.

----------


## pichulick

how will this game will be like? 2d, 3d,a flash game? like old nintendo games or like gta vice city??? can you compare it with a game so we know what to expect?

----------


## TheOneirologist

> how will this game will be like? 2d, 3d,a flash game? like old nintendo games or like gta vice city??? can you compare it with a game so we know what to expect?



Based on what we've been discussing, it almost seems like it'll be half-Zelda, namely in perspective and a little in gameplay.  The player will have a sword from the beginning of the game.

----------


## Din

This seriously reminds me of an indie game called Yume Nikki (which, as one person put it, is a fusion of Earthbound and Silent Hill.  Pretty surreal).

That aside, I could imagine this possibly branching into several genres.  Will this be story-driven such as most games of today?  Or might it be a bit more of a wide-open sandbox?

----------


## Rawracookie

I think we're planning it to be a 3rd person, 3D, story driven, RPG with real time combat. Early on, people have suggested it be like Kingdom Hearts, but I haven't played the game to give you a realistic comparison now. I don't think there will be a party system. It will have many elements similar to modern Legend of Zelda games.

Much of the story has been laid out, I think. I haven't really read it. What needs to happen now is we programmers need to learn OGRE and code a small platforming demo trying out 3D collision, basic animation, and general game infrastructure.

----------


## pusga

Sweet!!! That is an incredible idea!!
I would like to test it =P Sounds great!!
Maybe during the game you should be stabilizing when the dream is collapsing and performing reality checks when you lose lucidity.

----------


## TheOneirologist

> Maybe during the game you should be stabilizing when the dream is collapsing and performing reality checks when you lose lucidity.



It's already being done.  :wink2:

----------


## pusga

> It's already being done.



Oh =P sorry then I'm too lazy to read every post xD

----------


## TheOneirologist

> Oh =P sorry then I'm too lazy to read every post xD



Actually, I don't know if that was posted here.  For confidentiality, we discuss almost everything on a separate forum.  We PM a link to the people who sincerely want to help.
*HOWEVER*, if you aren't willing to stay active, do not ask to join.  If you go inactive right after you sign up, your account will be deleted and you most likely will not be readmitted.

----------


## pichulick

It would be amazing if the game starts with  the dreamer  before goes to bed drinks some apple juice for recall, does RC "in real life", repeats matntras, examines objects for ADA, this things would raise his XP level. when he goes to bed, he will do MILD or WILD or things like that. he should also set an alarm to do WILD. then when he falls asleep and starts dreaming the adventure will begin. he will meet his DG for advice and so on. WE have to learn from the game, don't just make a game about killing monsters... What do you think?

----------


## Shadow27

eh, I think that would get a little ridiculous, really it would make it dull and scientific for the
people who know nothing of lucid dreaming. We're actually starting the game off with the main
characters knowing very little about dreaming in general, like the average person, and through
experience and a somewhat shady dream guide, they learn what they need to know.

We will also have an extra with a bunch of info on real life lucid dreaming and tips and stuff.

----------


## The Sandman

> What we need more than a video game is a device of some kind where we can hook up to and record our dreams and be able to watch them back later.  Just think if that were possible...it would end all movies, people would sell their dreams and make tons of money and it'd just be awesome.  Sort of like that movie "Strange Days" -Chase



Something like this?

Dream-recorder

----------


## nqwDE

I code VB, HTML, and Flash 8

----------


## The Sandman

> I code VB, HTML, and Flash 8



Sounds good. I'll be in touch.

----------


## Shadow27

> I code VB, HTML, and Flash 8



Yes, we could definitely use you on the team. The prior programming experience
will make it easier for you to learn C/C++ (the language we're using) and we could
always use some HTML when we go to make our official site. And actionscript
could be quite useful at points too.

Send either me or Sandman a pm and we'll get ya started.  :smiley: 
~Wes

----------


## Rawracookie

Ew, flash.

I'm assuming on the VB it's the .NET and not ye olde crappy VB?

----------


## sentis

I'm a junior in high school, can I still help? I don't know anything about programming but I think I might have good writing skills.

----------


## Shadow27

certainly, send sandman or myself a pm and we'll get you started. Keep
in mind we expect a level of dedication. You can't just decide to do it then
drop out on us. Prolonged absences with a given reason are acceptable.

----------


## JShockley

Any need for a Graphic designer? I also have quite a large amount of web design/development experience around my belt.

----------


## Waterknight

So is there a story so far? Or will it be more open ended?how much time will be spent between WL and LD?

----------


## Shadow27

> Any need for a Graphic designer? I also have quite a large amount of web design/development experience around my belt.



We absolutely could use a graphic designer, our current, pretty much only, graphic designer is away
I think with school and such. Anyway, we could use some help in the area and I think even once she
gets back she could really use the help  :smiley: 





> So is there a story so far? Or will it be more open ended?how much time will be spent between WL and LD?



Theres a story. Currently have six chapters, I have to get around to working on the seventh.
So far, it totals a little over 70 pages of formal script. There isn't really a set time between
waking and dreaming play, we're really trying to blur that line as much as possible to create
more of a depth to the game were the gamer has to figure it out for themselves, teaching them
in turn to figure it out when they themselves are dreaming.

Also, just an update on the game. I thought I'd give all you guys a little screenshot
to wet your tastebuds a little.

----------


## JShockley

What could I help with Graphically?

----------


## Din

Would I be able to help with the story or game mechanics?

----------


## Shadow27

Absolutely guys!
Just send me or sandman a pm and we'll reply with a forum link
so you can come get started  :smiley:

----------


## Shadow27

> What could I help with Graphically?



really anything, we need a lot of graphical stuff before the programming team
can start some of the testing with the graphics engine.

Heres what we need:
3d models ( Any creatures, objects, esp. Main Characters! )
Concept art
2d Hud graphics
Animation for 3d models ( bones, keyframes, etc... )

I haven't done anything with bone structure as I have no experience there. We
could definitely use someone who has worked in this area. We're using blender
but your welcome to use any other program you have experience with as long
as it exports to either a blender capable format or to a format supported by
OGRE ( The open source graphics engine we're using ).

----------


## JShockley

I will be probably able to help with the 2d hud, definitely with the concept art. 

The others, I do apologize, but I do not feel as though I should take responsibility for something with so little knowledge of it.

----------


## Shadow27

Thats perfectly alright  :smiley:

----------


## JShockley

Concept piece one uploading. I'll pm it to you because I cant post links yeet.

----------


## Rawracookie

Oi. As a status update, we have changed our name to "Astral Soft Entertainment Arts" or just Astral Soft. Before, the forum that we're collaborating on was titled "DreamViews" because everybody came from here. Other stuff that is going on is concept 3D modelling like that nautilus screeny above. Also the programmers (or apparently only me at this point) are learning how to use OGRE.

----------


## Micahmic

@Rawracookie It's 'AstralSoft Entertainment Arts' or ASEA.

----------


## nightronics

Hey, everyone, i am acctually working on a video game for lucid dreaming right now... But its slow because im the only person working on it.
I can help if there is still stuff to do  :smiley: 
I will pm you about this   :smiley:

----------


## Shadow27

> @Rawracookie It's 'AstralSoft Entertainment Arts' or ASEA.



... or just AstralSoft  :smiley:

----------


## JShockley

Teaser MP3: http://k003.kiwi6.com/hotlink/4lr0049txd/emotions2.mp3

Concept Art

----------


## TheOneirologist

> Teaser MP3: http://k003.kiwi6.com/hotlink/4lr0049txd/emotions2.mp3



This isn't a horror game...  ::shock::

----------


## JShockley

Just a mindfxck type thing.

----------


## The Sandman

Lol! I knew that was coming! It was a really good mindfxck J. Keep the eerie, drop the horror,
and we'll give it another listen.  :smiley:

----------


## NightSpy2

> Concept Art



LOVE IT!  ::shock::  :O

----------


## JShockley

Thank you, Thank you!

More to come  ::D:

----------


## Rawracookie

As an update, we're discussing core game mechanics and also getting some 3D models... modelled. We're also working on story.

Anyways, there's also been a bit of discussion about how realistic the characters should be. So far, we have realistic, 3D animeish (think Legend of Zelda), and completely unrealistic. It would be excellent if we could get an opinion from a wider demographic. So post what you would rather see.

----------


## Micahmic

As another update, we have created full 3D scenes that will be in the game, and are working on the storyline further. We expect the full game-play to be about 5 to 10 hours. Maybe more. What do you guys think?

We also have a full website we are setting up on a secret domain.  :smiley: 
Once we have more content on it, we will share the link here.

See you then!  :wink2:

----------


## TheOneirologist

> We expect the full game-play to be about 5 to 10 hours. Maybe more. What do you guys think?



Whoa, wait.  Since when did we say that the gameplay would be 5-10 hours?  In modern gaming, that's pathetic.  We need the story itself to take at least 20 hours.  ::?:

----------


## Shadow27

Yeah the gameplay is going to be much longer than that micah, but we still have a lot of scripting
to do. I'm going to get working on chapter 7 of the storyline as soon as I get a chance.

----------


## Rawracookie

Micah isn't quite correct. We haven't quite established how many game-hours a playthrough will take. At the moment, we are ill-equipped to estimate such figures.

----------


## Taffy

Will it have gamepad support? If not, joytokey is always an option. Just curious.

----------


## Shadow27

we will have gamepad support yes. We're using SDL which has built in library functions
specifically for joystick events. We will then configure everything to a ps2 style usb
controller, the player will be able to enter a menu and configure the key bindings differently
if they so desire.

----------


## tashows

It would be a good idea to edit the first post with all the info that are told throughout the thread! And maybe a board with all the participating members and departments.

Also i want to help with the sound! I can do a little sound design and recordings for foleys, and sound editing... Is there anyone else on this?

----------


## Shadow27

We have a separate board which we've been using for about... 6 months? for a while.
anyways, we just moved over to our own domain name with a full dev forum and setting
up a customer forum for later use when we actually market this thing.

We have a couple people doing sound/music, but we could always use more. We're setting
up a new application system. Once its up, feel free to submit an app. I'll pm you a link to
the dev forum.

----------


## Raetin

I would help, but I don't think I would be able to have the time.

----------


## Diamondec

I have an idea you could add Dream police and of course secret societies. Some of these societies would be dedicated to helping dreamers escape. Others would be secertly bad waiting to use dreamers for their reasons.

----------


## Raetin

Maybe you can have a co-op mode and have it like shared dreaming.

----------


## Shadow27

> I have an idea you could add Dream police and of course secret societies. Some of these societies would be dedicated to helping dreamers escape. Others would be secertly bad waiting to use dreamers for their reasons.



already have a secret society called Crescent but we have much of the storyline written. I don't know how we
would work police in there.

----------


## Shadow27

> Maybe you can have a co-op mode and have it like shared dreaming.



already got it  :smiley: 

Most of the ideas coming up here have already been discussed in depth months ago on our other forum.

----------


## Rawracookie

As a reminder, what would you guys rather see graphics wise. Realistic, animeish, or cartooney characters?

Shadow up there is thinking cartooney. I'm thinking realistic or at least animeish. I'd like you guys to give us your opinion on that.

----------


## Rilly

I agree, realistic or animeish sounds good. Preferably realistic.

I have being lurking here for a while now and I should have posted sooner but I can't really help out with anything.
But I can show my support and I think what you guys are doing is awesome.  ::D:

----------


## Shadow27

why thank you, Rilly  ::D:

----------


## tashows

Maybe the graphics can depend on the level of clarity in a dream?

----------


## The Sandman

I vote realistic...but defer to the programmers.  ::D:

----------


## TheOneirologist

Realistic, but within the boundaries of our skill...if that makes sense.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Merro

Realistic does sound nice.

----------


## Micahmic

> Maybe the graphics can depend on the level of clarity in a dream?



Already got it!  :smiley:

----------


## Loaf

How is this going? There has been a lot of discussion but is there any physical progress? Are you guys beyond the conceptualization stage?

----------


## The Sandman

Yes, we have made actual progress. The juice is on our other forum.

----------


## Rawracookie

At the moment, we don't have any programming set up. We're still learning the necessary skills for it.

Other areas are going quite nicely.

----------


## Micahmic

Our application system is up!

If you want to apply to be a part of the team, please visit our developer center at: ASEA Developer Headquarters, and fill out an application. Please be as detailed as you can in the description box. We can't wait to get some great applications from you guys!  :smiley:

----------


## Mancon

I can't wait until this is completed!

----------


## Sheddler

I was thinking something like... Those commercials, where everything gets drawn up fuzzed, realistic, AND cartooney when clarity is low.

I'm thinking realistic, but something along the lines of borderlands that's unique.

----------


## Mancon

> I was thinking something like... Those commercials, where everything gets drawn up fuzzed, realistic, AND cartooney when clarity is low.
> 
> I'm thinking realistic, but something along the lines of borderlands that's unique.



That would be nice.

----------


## nqwDE

You should have the option to have a dream inside a dream...GAMECEPTION

----------


## Mancon

> You should have the option to have a dream inside a dream...GAMECEPTION



 :Big laugh:

----------


## Shadow27

> You should have the option to have a dream inside a dream...GAMECEPTION



... good god no! lol

----------


## Avalanche

> You should have the option to have a dream inside a dream...GAMECEPTION





Had to be done.

----------


## Dumax

Hmm.. It would be interested pc game. But what about Lucidity Dream Character. The goal Is to make him Lucidty In Your dream. And you can have an good adventure. 
Sorry If I readed all wrong. Hard to understand some sentences

----------


## Supernova

Lol, I just noticed this.  Sounds pretty cool, what you guys have got going so far, I'm looking forward to seeing how this pans out.  Being a musician, I'm especially interested to see what kind of background music you guys come up with for this.  Good luck guys!

----------


## Shadow27

> Lol, I just noticed this.  Sounds pretty cool, what you guys have got going so far, I'm looking forward to seeing how this pans out.  Being a musician, I'm especially interested to see what kind of background music you guys come up with for this.  Good luck guys!



help yourself to a preview. this is one of the more touching pieces:
Tears For Caele

----------


## Mancon

> help yourself to a preview. this is one of the more touching pieces:
> Tears For Caele



I'm going to have to give that a listen.

----------


## Dreamo28

Hey just stumbled upon your thread and it sounds great. I would love to help as far as drawing/designing characters for your game. Tell me what you think

----------


## Mancon

If I have time I might be interested in joining this. Maybe as a story writer, or something creative. I will have to think about it though  :smiley:

----------


## Shadow27

It will be a major time investment esp. since we're now starting a couple small fundraiser projects
to get money to make Lucid the best thing we possibly can.

----------


## chaliceflower

Well, I'm new to the site as of today.  Count me in as one of the alphas testers.

----------


## Supernova

I'm listening to that music clip now; sounds really nice.  For some reason it brought to mind the sort of atmospheric intros to some of the music from minecraft; something that fits nicely with what's going on but never really has much presence, like it's just sort of there, off to the side.

I'd love to get involved just to help out, although I wouldn't have the time for any huge contributions.  I've been trying to get into writing music lately, and I know I'm capable, but I've just had no sense of direction or path for my efforts.  Perhaps I could help collaborate on this or other elements.  Who is working on the music currently?

----------


## TheSkies

I've just noticed this thread... I'd quite like to join the project, if help is still needed. Despite my aspirations or being an architect dying away, I feel I could turn my hand to level design. And I'm a composer too: A Selection by James G. Watson on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free - I think music in the style of 'A Tale' might be appropriate. I know some C#, enough for recreational programming, but I'm a good problem solver when it comes to it.

Let me know if you want my help...

n.b. beautiful peice Shadow, do you have a better way of recording that?

----------


## Rawracookie

We kind of have a variety of people making music for the game, including myself. Of course, I don't know very much about music theory. I know that at least one other is that way as well. We'd appreciate some help composing some of it.

----------


## chaliceflower

Sign me up as an alpha tester, please. thanks

----------


## The Sandman

> Sign me up as an alpha tester, please. thanks



Can do chaliceflower.

----------


## TheSkies

> We kind of have a variety of people making music for the game, including myself. Of course, I don't know very much about music theory. I know that at least one other is that way as well. We'd appreciate some help composing some of it.



Was that a 'welcome to the project, plase do some sound'? Either way, I've just done a piece... Is this thie kind of thing you were looking for? Am I on the project or not? Could you give me some specifications, or possibly an invite to the private forum... Does that style fit or not?

----------


## The Sandman

> Was that a 'welcome to the project, plase do some sound'? Either way, I've just done a piece... Is this thie kind of thing you were looking for? Am I on the project or not? Could you give me some specifications, or possibly an invite to the private forum... Does that style fit or not?



You are definitely welcome to the team. Someone will get with you shortly if they haven't already.

The Sandman

----------


## Shadow27

> n.b. beautiful peice Shadow, do you have a better way of recording that?



 Sadly, no.

----------


## Micahmic

> Could you give me some specifications, or possibly an invite to the private forum... Does that style fit or not?



Anyone that wants to apply to join the team can do so by going to our Developer HQ at: ASEA Developer Headquarters

We welcome you to join us!  :smiley:

----------


## StaplerX300

hey guys, i havent posted here in like a year- hope stuff is going well
what has happened recently? (take into account i haven't been checking the thread/dev forum since the very beginning)



also- i tried today to log on to the new forum, with my username/password from the old dev forum.....

it didnt work and i got this error message: *"You are not authorised to request a new password."*

and before that i got this *"It was not possible to convert your password when updating this bulletin boards software. Please request a new password. If you continue to have problems please contact the Board Administrator."
*

should i just make a new account then? or what?

----------


## StaplerX300

> hey guys, i havent posted here in like a year- hope stuff is going well
> what has happened recently? (take into account i haven't been checking the thread/dev forum since the very beginning)
> 
> 
> 
> also- i tried today to log on to the new forum, with my username/password from the old dev forum.....
> 
> it didnt work and i got this error message: *"You are not authorised to request a new password."*
> 
> ...



oh and also- i am still interested in making music for the project and also some testing for the game
let me know!

----------


## Micahmic

Your new password should have been automatically sent to you on the old dev forum. I'll send you a PM with it anyway.

----------


## TheSkies

Just sent my application...Seems pretty professional.

And can I ask, is it being programmed ic C# for XNA across the windows platforms, or is it going to be more of an online flash game? I know previous comments have hinted at upwards of 6 hours gameplay, but I'm not sure of the scale of this operation.

----------


## Micahmic

Woah, Lucid is not at all a flash game!  ::shock:: 

Lucid is being programmed in C++, for distribution across Mac, Windows, Linux, and possibly some other platforms.

Also, the single-player story will be 20 hours max, but longer if you count in the playtime of multiplayer.  :smiley:

----------


## Waterknight

There is multiplayer too? Awesome. And are you releasing it to DV for a price or will we get it free?

----------


## TheOneirologist

> There is multiplayer too? Awesome. And are you releasing it to DV for a price or will we get it free?



We're releasing the game to _everyone_, and it will be for a price.

----------


## Rawracookie

Here's my summary of what's going on:

Lucid (the game of this topic) will be a cross-platform (Windows, Mac, Linux, more?) commercial indie game by AstralSoft Entertainment Arts. It'll be an RPG with a long linearish story, but with plenty of nonlinear gameplay. At the moment, AstralSoft is a bunch of volunteers. We want to become an incorporated company (LLC in this case) so that we have legal protection and contracts that state that our members will be paid a portion of Lucid profits. Anyways, this costs money. That's something we don't have.

At the moment, we are making 3 fundraiser games. All of the money will go "into" AstralSoft. If we have excess from incorporation, it'll go into other things that need money like servers or even marketing. It's safer from a legal standpoint than Lucid because none of us expect to get paid. I think these games will be targeted to small devices like phones and tablets. These games will be more stereotypically indie. We'll get these out in the coming months. Possibly before, but possible after Christmas. Here they are:

The Cardboard Game: This game is a fusion of card and board games. It will have multiple modes of play designed by our team using standard playing cards and some sort of possibly gridlike board. I came up with the idea, so I'll probably be responisble for quite a bit of it.

Paragon: As near as I know, this will be a short, nonlinear 2D RPG with retro graphics and sound. 16 bit era retro. It'll have plenty of dialogue and action based story decisions.

Some sort of 3D puzzle game: The details of this are still in the works.

Saturday, we had an IRC meeting that decided alot of these details. We're having some sort of project management online program thing set up that will help us assign tasks to members. Programming for the Fundraiser games might even start this week.

As far as Lucid, we've written alot of the story, developed the characters more formally, revised story, and some other stuff. We've begun to learn how to program the stuff we want to do, done graphics and programming conceptualization. We have some 3D models already. Music is being written.

Anyways, I think I hit everything of importance that you guys need to know right now.

----------


## Rilly

Thanks for the info, it was very difficult to sift through the whole thread.  :smiley:

----------


## TheOneirologist

> The Cardboard Game: This game is a fusion of card and board games. It will have multiple modes of play designed by our team using standard playing cards and some sort of possibly gridlike board. I came up with the idea, so I'll probably be responisble for quite a bit of it.



I don't mean to start an argument, but you didn't come up with the idea, or at least wasn't the first person to post the concept.  I believe that was either EVangel or Jorh.

----------


## Micahmic

TheOneirologist, Rawracookie is Jorh.  :wink2: 

Unless I've been misled...

----------


## TheOneirologist

> TheOneirologist, Rawracookie is Jorh. 
> 
> Unless I've been misled...



Oh, wow.  ::shock:: 
Sorry for that mistake; I could've sworn I'd seen Rawracookie's application a few months ago...maybe it was a dream!  ::wink::

----------


## Rawracookie

'Tis I. The proof should be in the ASEA newbie forum.

Also, an update to Paragon. I think we're deciding on a 2.5D sort of thing. Either like the new Pokemon games or an isometric game. It'll also be sci-fi.

----------


## Morten

It all sounds very interesting! If you want any help I would love to test the game before release and report bugs and such. I can test it on both Linux and Windows. Good luck to the team!  :smiley:

----------


## The Sandman

> It all sounds very interesting! If you want any help I would love to test the game before release and report bugs and such. I can test it on both Linux and Windows. Good luck to the team!



I sent you some info Morten. Thanks for your interest in the game.

----------


## opatut

Hi there, I love this idea.

I am also developing games as a hobby. I'd love to join you, always in search of projects  ::D:  I can also model with blender and do some photoshop magic (texturing and stuff), though I am not too creative (don't expect me to come up with cool ideas  :wink2: ). Is there still room for another developer? If so, could someone sum up the main content of this thread, what you decided to do (reading those amounts of "cool idea" and "why not..." is really confusing  :tongue2: ). Also, will it be FOSS?

You might want to see some of the stuff I did. Just visit my github profile (https://github.com/opatut) or the game engine I am making with a few friends (https://github.com/ducttape/ducttape-engine or ducttape » Home).

----------


## tambu

Hey
I would gladly help you with the game. I can do some programming (kind of learning it now as my profession), but I'm not very skilled yet. So if you are interested, let me know. However, right now I'm very busy because of the school, so I might be bit passive at times.
Also I could just help to test it.

EDIT: I just listened "This dream is mine" and I have to say it is awesome. Expected to listen for like a 30 seconds, but ended up with all of it  ::D:

----------


## Micahmic

Opatut and tambu, please go to ASEA Developer Headquarters and apply there. You both sound like you could help us quite a lot!  :smiley:  

Opatut: Nope, it won't be FOSS. Also, we haven't talked too much about the actual contents of the game here, its been all on our developer forum.

----------


## dragoon88

I really don't know much about making games, but I can draw.
My dream job will always be doing character design for games, movies etc..
So if you need someone to draw characters, let me know.  :smiley:

----------


## The Sandman

Dragoon,

Thanks for your interest. My signature contains a link you can click to apply for a position.
Again, thanks for your interest in the game!

The Sandman

----------


## Dreamer4127

Hey, I just found this and I think it is such an amazing idea!!!  ::D: 
I would definitely buy this game and I was wondering if I could be a tester too?
Thanks!!  ::D:

----------


## Howlgram

i got no idea how this would works, but im just gonna tell you that this reminds me of this game for playstation1, called "LSD", it is about a dreamjournal of someone who used LSD, but it still has to do with dreams, and maybe you could look it up to get an idea or something

----------


## MissLucy

I would SO buy and play this!! ..I'm also VERY curious to what you guys and girls can come up with for this game!

----------


## The Sandman

> i got no idea how this would works, but im just gonna tell you that this reminds me of this game for playstation1, called "LSD", it is about a dreamjournal of someone who used LSD, but it still has to do with dreams, and maybe you could look it up to get an idea or something



Hi Howlgram,

I wonder if someone hasn't brought up this game. The one I'm thinking has a guy that visits random places that just change all of the sudden. I don't remember a dream journal though. I know someone has mentioned the game before though.

Thanks for offering ideas!

@MissLucy,

Thanks for the thumbs up on the game. We appreciate your interest.  :smiley:

----------


## Entaria

This sounds very, very cool. If you haven't had an overload of offers already, I don't know much about programming or 3D modeling, but I'd be more than happy to help out with 2D concept art (for environments or creatures, I'm not too great with people) or matte paintings.

----------


## The Sandman

Entaria,

Thanks for you interest in the game. My signature contains a link to apply for a position. I'll also PM you.

The Sandman

----------


## Howlgram

Yep, that is the game, you can search for gameplay on youtube to get an idea, machinima uploaded some and everything, lol

honestly, idk how your game would be, and how to make it interesting

----------


## The Sandman

> Yep, that is the game, you can search for gameplay on youtube to get an idea, machinima uploaded some and everything, lol
> 
> honestly, idk how your game would be, and how to make it interesting



The game seemed interesting--even cool for what it was. I think we are incorporating one feature of the game that plays into our theme.

----------


## Rawracookie

Someone brought up the game on our dev forum.

Honestly, it might take a couple years for us to finish our project. We're also working on smaller games. These aren't related to LDing or even dreaming, but they're to raise money for our project. We're also going to get an LLC license to become a company. This affords us legal protections and such. Here's what we're working on:

Lucid: This is our main game. It's going to be a 3D story driven RPG. All about lucid dreaming.

Cardboard: The general premise is combining the standard deck of cards into some type of board game. There'll be several modes of play. It will be available for at least Android and iOS.

Paragon: There was going to be a fundraiser game called Paragon (and its sequel which was actually planned first) but it kind of outgrew that state. I think it'll be a main game after or during Lucid. It's status is kind of up in the air right now.

Some sort of 3D Puzzle Game: We were thinking that 3D puzzles sell easily. It's in the works.

Yin & Yang: A 2D puzzle platformer. Control two characters called Yin and Yang.

Nine: A possible concept that extends beyond the third dimension into the 4th, 5th, ... and 9th dimension.

Maybe more. That's kind of the status update for now.

----------


## bust113

_Hey guys, I was wondering where this was at. I have been removed from the forum due to inactivity, and I wanted to get back in. And as for fund-raising, I recently made my first iPhone app, and if the people at astral soft would help advertise it, I would be willing to pay them a percentage per-sale._

----------


## nightronics

> Hey guys, I was wondering where this was at. I have been removed from the forum due to inactivity, and I wanted to get back in. And as for fund-raising, I recently made my first iPhone app, and if the people at astral soft would help advertise it, I would be willing to pay them a percentage per-sale.



Thanks for your interest again! You can re-apply to be on the team here: ASEA Developer Headquarters
In the description, explain your situation. 
Hope to see you soon  :smiley:

----------


## DreamingSpirit

If I could be of any help, please, do let me it on this. I am capable of designing landscapes and graphics, and I do know better applications that can be used for the game development. For example, instead of using Blender Game Engine, which is horrible for games because I heard it is difficult to deploy games on different computers, we would use Unity3D, which is a well known capable 3D game engine which is pretty easy to develop games for and even easier to deploy the games to multiple platforms like Mac and PC, and if we paid for additional licenses we can also deploy the game to the iOS and Android markets. The game can be programmed in C# or a variation of Javascript called unityscript, which are pretty easy to learn.
That, and I would also like to test the game in its alpha and beta stages, and I don't want to be paid if you held a gun to my face ( well, maybe then I  wouldn't say no ^_^  )  

I do hope you will take what I said into consideration.
Wish you a nice day. Thank you for reading my post.

----------


## nightronics

Thanks for your interest and insight. While we are using blender for models, we are not using the game engine. We are creating our own in-house game engine. If you would like to apply, click the link below. Thanks again.
ASEA Developer Headquarters

----------


## Taffy

Your team logo looks realy nice. It's so professional.  :smiley: 
Do you have any screenshots of the game yet or is it still very early in development?

----------


## The Sandman

> Your team logo looks really nice. It's so professional. 
> Do you have any screenshots of the game yet or is it still very early in development?



Hi Anthonyyy0,

Sorry, no screenshots yet. We will try to assuage your curiosity when the time is right. As always, we appreciate your interest. Rest assured we are working diligently and making progress.

----------


## TheOneirologist

> Do you have any screenshots of the game yet or is it still very early in development?



Well, kinda.  Quite a while back on this thread I think someone posted a picture of one of our early models.  I think it was the very first one, but it was pretty good.

Ah, yes.  Here it is: [ http://i43.servimg.com/u/f43/16/33/91/41/nautil11.png ]

----------


## The Sandman

Very Nice TheOne. I forgot we released any early screen shots.  Sorry Anthonyyy0.

Alias has more up on the dev forum. Maybe we should put up a couple more. They are pretty sweet.

----------


## TheOneirologist

> Very Nice TheOne. I forgot we released any early screen shots.  Sorry Anthonyyy0.
> 
> Alias has more up on the dev forum. Maybe we should put up a couple more. They are pretty sweet.



The Ferris wheel, perhaps?  That one's great.

----------


## The Sandman

> The Ferris wheel, perhaps?  That one's great.



How about the ferris wheel and the hotdog stand? We'll get something up.

----------


## nightronics

Yeah, you can post that if you want. I can make it all into a scene if you want.

----------


## NightSpy2

> Was that a 'welcome to the project, plase do some sound'? Either way, I've just done a piece... Is this thie kind of thing you were looking for? Am I on the project or not? Could you give me some specifications, or possibly an invite to the private forum... Does that style fit or not?



OMGAWSH! That's an awesome track! Love it so much! 
I specifically like the build up from 1:25 although I think that a bit of a more intense drop would've been better. Just saying.  :tongue2: 
It's cool! Really does remind of dreams and such!  :smiley:

----------


## Fuzzman

This is great, I love the idea of a dreaming game! Definitely subscribing and will check up to see how things are going. Good luck with this!

----------


## Telinir

This sounds like a great idea, can't believe I've only found it now. I'd love to help as well, I have experience in C# + XNA Game Studio and Objective-C. Mostly the C family.
You guys still accepting help?  :smiley:

----------


## The Sandman

Telinir,

Thanks for your interest in the game. We are still accepting applications. Please apply at ASEA Developer Headquarters

Thanks

----------


## Artelis

I've just spoke with the sandman. I have some interest in working on the game. I have 3 years of professional iOS game development - skills of which can easily be translated to another platform. I've heard the plan is to use the Ogre3d engine for the game.

I'm in under some provisions:
We use C++ with Ogre3d or another similar 3d c++ engine
I will never assume lead dev responsibilities.
The other devs are able to setup and use some sort of source code management - git, svn, etc. - We could get a free git host either at github.com (only free if it has public access), or bitbucket.com (free even with private access).

Really, I'm just curious to hear if the other devs have any real experience working on a slightly larger scale game (3d fps), especially in a multi-dev environment using SCM. I don't want to jump into a project that will flop due to inexperience, or in which I'd need to take over as lead and hold a few hands with simple things like SCM.

p.s. Sorry if some of this has already been covered in the thread. 18 pages is a lot to sift through.

----------


## Artelis

> Here's my summary of what's going on:
> 
> Lucid (the game of this topic) will be a cross-platform (Windows, Mac, Linux, more?) commercial indie game by AstralSoft Entertainment Arts. It'll be an RPG with a long linearish story, but with plenty of nonlinear gameplay. At the moment, AstralSoft is a bunch of volunteers. We want to become an incorporated company (LLC in this case) so that we have legal protection and contracts that state that our members will be paid a portion of Lucid profits. Anyways, this costs money. That's something we don't have.
> 
> At the moment, we are making 3 fundraiser games. All of the money will go "into" AstralSoft. If we have excess from incorporation, it'll go into other things that need money like servers or even marketing. It's safer from a legal standpoint than Lucid because none of us expect to get paid. I think these games will be targeted to small devices like phones and tablets. These games will be more stereotypically indie. We'll get these out in the coming months. Possibly before, but possible after Christmas. Here they are:
> 
> The Cardboard Game: This game is a fusion of card and board games. It will have multiple modes of play designed by our team using standard playing cards and some sort of possibly gridlike board. I came up with the idea, so I'll probably be responisble for quite a bit of it.
> 
> Paragon: As near as I know, this will be a short, nonlinear 2D RPG with retro graphics and sound. 16 bit era retro. It'll have plenty of dialogue and action based story decisions.
> ...



You still need money to promote the games that are meant to generate money. Catch-22 -- you need money to get things off the ground no matter what. I think one of the best ways right now to get funding for a game is to start a kickstarter.com page. This allows for people to contribute as little as $1 with benefits attached to different price points. $1 gets you a thanks, $10 gets you a copy of the game when it's out plus thanks in the credits - $25 gets you collector's edition, etc. This would still require everyone involved with the project to promote the kickstarter page and convince people it's a good idea to donate a little money to the game.

----------


## TheOneirologist

> I don't want to jump into a project that will flop due to inexperience, or in which I'd need to take over as lead and hold a few hands with simple things like SCM.
> 
> p.s. Sorry if some of this has already been covered in the thread. 18 pages is a lot to sift through.



*sigh* I had my post all ready, but then I switched pages without thinking and it was gone...  :Sad: 

One reason we're still accepting members is because the more experienced people we have on our team, the more likely it is that our project _won't_ flop, as you say.  Three years of game development experience is something to boast about (although I don't recommend it, as people will start to get annoyed  :Cheeky:  ).  We could really use your talents, so feel free to apply to be on the team at the link posted by The Sandman.

As for structure, we're doing quite well.  Several months ago we moved away from free forums and decided to make our own under our own website.  We also can store files in our posts and our headquarters, so we're already set for file management.  The website is pretty much maintained by one guy (kudos to Michamic, you're a genius  :Clap:  ).  Er...I'm pretty sure I'm obligated not to reveal much more, so if you're interested please apply to the team.

----------


## Artelis

I absolutely NEED to know if you guys are using any SCM. All of the devs need to be able to handle this, otherwise working on a multi-dev project is the most painful experience ever.

----------


## Micahmic

TheOneirologist, thanks  ::D: 

Artelis, yes, we are using a type of SCM designed for multi-dev environments. 
We also have a system set up to allow for people unfamiliar with using SCM systems to upload their files.

Also, as TheOneirologist said, the more experienced people we have on our team, the more likely it is that our project won't flop. That is precisely why we have have the application system on our site (ASEA Developer Headquarters) so we can accept people with higher-experience.  :smiley: 

Also, here is an exciting announcement, that probably should have been announced a month ago. We are now a registered LLC based in the United States.  ::D:

----------


## Artelis

you can't tell me more about the SCM because it's all hush hush? I think this project may be taking itself a little too seriously for me. I also am just now realizing you guys are -actually- expecting to make money off of this. I was hoping this was a just-for-fun community project.

----------


## TheOneirologist

> you can't tell me more about the SCM because it's all hush hush? I think this project may be taking itself a little too seriously for me. I also am just now realizing you guys are -actually- expecting to make money off of this. I was hoping this was a just-for-fun community project.



At first I think was for fun, a cooperative project.  However, it pretty much exploded and we realized that it wasn't just a fun-and-games kind of thing.  We ended up turning into a real company, and thus we decided that we should start acting like one, to some extent.  That's why we're pretty selective about what we reveal outside our forums.  That's also why we have an application system.  I don't know if anyone has mentioned this, but the dreaming game isn't the only one we're working on.  We're actually making multiple small games, that will likely later be available in *iOS*.  Now you see why I'm interested in you.  :Cheeky:

----------


## enak101

Wow, just have to say that I thought it was a cool game idea at first and now it's just wow. Good luck guys.

----------


## Artelis

> At first I think was for fun, a cooperative project.  However, it pretty much exploded and we realized that it wasn't just a fun-and-games kind of thing.  We ended up turning into a real company, and thus we decided that we should start acting like one, to some extent.  That's why we're pretty selective about what we reveal outside our forums.  That's also why we have an application system.  I don't know if anyone has mentioned this, but the dreaming game isn't the only one we're working on.  We're actually making multiple small games, that will likely later be available in *iOS*.  Now you see why I'm interested in you.



Ask any company what they use for SCM and they'll tell you. This isn't a proprietary secret.

----------


## nightronics

Just posting to say that the team is celebrating our first birthday! A year ago tomorrow we started the Forumotion forum, which would later be intergrated into our current forum. Just want to give a shout out to all the team here and to everyone else, we are still accepting applications! You can apply to be on the team here! ASEA Developer Headquarters
Thanks everyone for your continued interest, and happy dreaming!
~Alias

----------


## Taffy

Oh, that's rather exciting. Congrats, guys.  :smiley:

----------


## Blunt

I know a bit of the graphics world :O

----------


## The Sandman

Blunt,

If you are suggesting interest in the game, I'll be in touch.   :wink2: 

Thanks,

The Sandman

----------


## bust113

_I was marked in-active again_

----------


## boxin20

*I was just wondering if I could be a Beta tester for this game 
I don't mind messing up my computer or anything like that 
Maybe I could give ideas?
I don't know....
Could I apply for any of these?
*

----------


## The Sandman

Hi boxin20,

Sure you can apply. Just click "Apply" in my signature.  :smiley: 

Thanks for your interest.

----------


## boxin20

> Hi boxin20,
> 
> Sure you can apply. Just click "Apply" in my signature. 
> 
> Thanks for your interest.



Applied . Hope you look into it  ::D:

----------


## jak

I applied already, how soon can I expect a reply?

----------


## TheOneirologist

> I applied already, how soon can I expect a reply?



Presumably three days, but a lot of our members seem to be busy as of recently, so it may take a little longer.

----------


## The Sandman

> I applied already, how soon can I expect a reply?



jak,

Forgive. I'll be in touch with you within 3 days.

----------


## Nakara

I applied because I was bored and I'm a decent programmer.

----------


## The Sandman

> I applied because I was bored and I'm a decent programmer.



 Thanks Nakara. I reviewed your application. I'll be in touch with you.

----------


## jak

Thanks, Sandman.
@Nakara, same boat here, although now this seems like more of an enterprise than a hobby.

----------


## Nakara

Sandman: Okay, thanks
Jak: Yeah but its something to do so why not.

----------


## The Sandman

> Thanks, Sandman.
> @Nakara, same boat here, although now this seems like more of an enterprise than a hobby.



jak,

Which do you prefer, a hobby, or an enterprise?

----------


## jak

For now, just a hobby. I feel like that's the wrong answer.

----------


## The Sandman

jak,

That's not the wrong answer. That's just fine...and again, give me a couple more days.

----------


## TheOneirologist

> jak,
> 
> That's not the wrong answer. That's just fine...and again, give me a couple more days.



It's not the motive we're after, but rather the _motivation_.  Whether you're in it as a hobby or an enterprise, if you're helping there's no problem.

----------


## Waterknight

Just want to check on the current progress of this. Also I have this idea for a room from a dream I had recently. The best way to describe it is the shape of the room at the top of an oblivion tower, but visually looking more like where a big organization would meet.

Some images to better illustrate 





I don't know if you will be able to find a place to put this, or if you even want to. I'm perfectly ok with that, it is just a mild suggestion.

----------


## nightronics

> Just want to check on the current progress of this. Also I have this idea for a room from a dream I had recently. The best way to describe it is the shape of the room at the top of an oblivion tower, but visually looking more like where a big organization would meet.
> 
> Some images to better illustrate 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you will be able to find a place to put this, or if you even want to. I'm perfectly ok with that, it is just a mild suggestion.



That looks pretty awesome! Thanks so much for the suggestion! We will see what we can do  :smiley:

----------


## Daxx

Are you guys still looking for help?

----------


## TheOneirologist

> Are you guys still looking for help?



Yes, we are!  Just go to the link in The Sandman's signature and apply.  What do you specialize in?

----------


## Daxx

> Yes, we are!  Just go to the link in The Sandman's signature and apply.  What do you specialize in?



 Im learning the program 3ds Max so I can help out with some of the modeling but I really want to contribute to the storyline and throw in some ideas for the game

----------


## Daxx

This is what I wrote for my application "I'm learning the program 3ds max so I can contribute to 3d modeling I also have photoshop for uv mapping , textures , etc. I really would like to contribute to the storyline and throw in some ideas ! -Daxx"

----------


## Mancon

It's great you guys are still working on this :O any idea when the game will be completed?

----------


## jak

Okay, I think it's pretty clear at this point that my application has been denied.

----------


## Nakara

I was just thinking the same thing.

----------


## The Sandman

> Okay, I think it's pretty clear at this point that my application has been denied.



Nah, you weren't denied. In fact, we're glad you take your hobby so seriously!
Check your e-mail and register. I'll be notified and set your permissions.
Don't forget to introduce yourself in the Newbie Zone so everybody knows who you are.

Thanks

----------


## The Sandman

> This is what I wrote for my application "I'm learning the program 3ds max so I can contribute to 3d modeling I also have photoshop for uv mapping , textures , etc. I really would like to contribute to the storyline and throw in some ideas ! -Daxx"



Daxx,

I'm late on everybody's apps. Give me a few days. We just approved Jak and nakara (...and there was much rejoicing [ya-a-ay]). I'll be right back with you.

----------


## KaspaOrigins

Are there gonna be dream guides in this, to tell you the truth I have no idea what the plot is, I haven't taken the time to read everything here

----------


## TheOneirologist

> It's great you guys are still working on this :O any idea when the game will be completed?



Well, we're a little short on active members right now, so progress gets slow sometimes.  It all really depends on how much support we get from you guys and the people living near us.  (Soon we might be putting posters up around where we live in order to spark interest with the locals.)





> Are there gonna be dream guides in this, to tell you the truth I have no idea what the plot is, I haven't taken the time to read everything here



The majority of the plot hasn't been revealed here anyway; we like to keep the juicy information confidential, in likeness to a more professional company.  I can't really describe the details, but to answer your question, yes, there will be at least one "dream guide."

----------


## Nakara

My account on the forum needs activated  :Sad:

----------


## sentis

Same with me.

----------


## The Sandman

I got Nakara's account activated. Let me see what's going on with yours sentis.

----------


## jak

I go to register, but it says that my username is already in use.

----------


## The Sandman

> I go to register, but it says that my username is already in use.



I got you squared away. Please wait for a PM.

----------


## sentis

Did you ever figure out what's wrong with my account yet?

----------


## nightronics

> Did you ever figure out what's wrong with my account yet?



Sentis,
It seems your account has been marked inactive. You can fill out another application form and we can get you back in  :smiley: 
Link is in my signature~

----------


## sentis

> Sentis,
> It seems your account has been marked inactive. You can fill out another application form and we can get you back in 
> Link is in my signature~



Application sent :smiley:

----------


## Komisoft

Hey sandman! I happen to be a games programmer, which should be good for the team. I'm willing to take part in this, because I have always wanted to make a decent 3D game, related to lucid dreaming. I have some ideas too.

My ideas:

- When you load up the game, there will be a nice background with soothing breathing noises coming from somewhere. There will be the usual Start/Load, New, Options, ect...
- When you enter the game by pressing new, a character creation system will load up, giving you a variety of male/female options.
- After making the character, you will see a cut scene of this character slowly drifting off in his/her bed. (maybe a loading screen?)
- When you enter a dreamscape, which is randomly generated (similar to minecraft, but not all blocky). We can decide on the different terrains/environment objects that will occur randomly.
- There will also be a huge range of enemies that randomly occur with random colors and weapons. For example: a green rabbit with a gun appears in a yellow cloud place at one point, then a blue dog appears with a sword in an ocean village.
- The player could be able to find random weapons and armor lying around the dreamscapes. (The whole randomness helps create a dream feeling, where every time you enter it's something unique and different to explore.
- There will be a gradually decreasing bar on the screens somewhere. This wil be the lucidity bar, which is basically a time limit to each dream. You may increase this time by finding reality orbs located randomly around the dreamscape. Each orb would increase the time available by around 30 seconds. When you collect a reality orb, you perform a reality check of your choice. When the time completely depletes, the player will wake up and you can buy certain things.
-When killing an enemy, you will acquire an item called a control orb. This item lets you unlock powers in a menu that appears when you wake up. You can 'buy' powers like fireball, ice blast, ect...
- Finding items called ability orbs will let you unlock actions like flying and fast running. They will be available in the same menu as the powers. 

That's about it for now, but when I have more ideas, I will post  :smiley: . Thanks for reading and i hope you like these ideas.

{EDIT}

More ideas will be posted here.

-Upon killing an enemy you will get XP and level up to make your player have more health, dream power (basically mana/magic points)
-Dream power will be consumed when an ability or power is used.
-The player will have an option to wake themselves up if they want too. This is similar to 'quit game' or 'exit to menu'.
- There will be an option to close the game when awake.

----------


## TheOneirologist

Lunatide,

If you haven't already applied, please do.  We could really use someone with your ideas and experience!
In reply to the ideas, many factors of the game have already been decided; for instance, rather than orbs giving you lucidity, I believe the current concept is that you have to reality check and stay still to make your lucidity recharge, which may also be causing a blur effect depending on how low it is.  Anyhow, come on over and we can get you caught up with everything that's going on.

On a side note, I'm not sure that we've gotten our company name out there; most of our signatures say "Lucid Dream Video Game Project."  For a while now, we have been known as _AstralSoft Entertainment Arts_!  ::D:

----------


## Komisoft

Thanks for the feedback, I will apply tomorrow ASAP!

----------


## Sensei

I would love to help work on this. I sent in an application if you guys need help.

----------


## icebird3

This is intriguing. Sent in my application!

----------


## Waterknight

The AstralSoft website looks pretty awesome.

----------


## nightronics

@icebird3 & BrandonBoss
Thanks! An admin will review your application, and get back to you soon.  :smiley: 

@Waterknight
Thanks! Credit goes to Micah and Oggy (aka Winamp)!  :tongue2: =D

----------


## Winamp

> The AstralSoft website looks pretty awesome.



I'm glad you like it  :smiley:

----------


## The Sandman

All waiting on responses to applications: Look for a response tomorrow.

----------


## SiriusBlack

This sounds like an absolutely incredible idea. you have my full support.

----------


## Artie J

Been a couple of months and no new posts here.  I cannot login to the dev site anymore.   Any activity or progress?

----------


## The Sandman

> Been a couple of months and no new posts here.  I cannot login to the dev site anymore.   Any activity or progress?



Artie, I'll get in touch with you.

----------


## TheRealTenman

Just out of curiosity (and lack of motivation to read the entire thread) what "feel" is this game going to have?

Arcade Smash and grab? Like Mario64. Coin/orb collecting.
Arcade Beat-em-up? Button mash, levelup, button mash, levelup, button mash, quit-highscore.
Light hearted yet stable. Fable 1&2
Serious and immersive. The Witcher and 2
Grind fest with a story. Diablo 1&2
Grind fest with a story (other). WoW
Serious attempt but manages to be laughable due to idiotic decisions. Anything by Bethesda :Cheeky: 

To my understanding it is/will be an RPG and as such I have made assumptions. Technically S.T.A.L.K.E.R was an RPG so I really shouldn't.

Just wondering what you all are actually making. . .

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> Just out of curiosity (and lack of motivation to read the entire thread) what "feel" is this game going to have?
> 
> Arcade Smash and grab? Like Mario64. Coin/orb collecting.
> Arcade Beat-em-up? Button mash, levelup, button mash, levelup, button mash, quit-highscore.
> Light hearted yet stable. Fable 1&2
> Serious and immersive. The Witcher and 2
> Grind fest with a story. Diablo 1&2
> Grind fest with a story (other). WoW
> Serious attempt but manages to be laughable due to idiotic decisions. Anything by Bethesda
> ...



That's boring! Why not a dream about world domination you-are-the-villain style! Next goal, steal that pretty experimental cold fusion reactor in Siberia...  :Cheeky:

----------


## Tasca

I would apply if I knew java. Or had any idea on how to make games.

----------


## TheRealTenman

> That's boring! Why not a dream about world domination you-are-the-villain style! Next goal, steal that pretty experimental cold fusion reactor in Siberia...



DLC anyone?  ::lol:: 

From what I did read ITT their game is an rpg, your idea sounds more like an RTS or TBS (and their tactical equivalents), 4X or it could even work as a Text-based game(how horrifying)

I hope you played Syndicate(1994) and Syndicate Wars (1996). You take over the world by force in those, including a large reactor of some kind in the pacific ocean. If I remember correctly it is one of the last missions in Syndicate.

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> DLC anyone? 
> 
> From what I did read ITT their game is an rpg, your idea sounds more like an RTS or TBS (and their tactical equivalents), 4X or it could even work as a Text-based game(how horrifying)
> 
> I hope you played Syndicate(1994) and Syndicate Wars (1996). You take over the world by force in those, including a large reactor of some kind in the pacific ocean. If I remember correctly it is one of the last missions in Syndicate.



I was inspired by this game:
theswain.com/Flash/MWC.htm

Though I don't like the protagonist, is stupid and not crazy enough for me  :smiley:  The idea for the game would be a mix between two, that is, you play turns of a month or so, but after every month you appear with 3D graphics (3D graphics are quite easy in dreams  :Cheeky: ) and you can interact with your minions and tell them orders, or maybe talk with the recently kidnapped president of France for a ransom  ::D: 

Though, I don't think it's serious to start complex games before having so much control of your dreams that eventually you have to discover new ways to have fun! Though if I ever become a game programmer I could use that script!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## The Sandman

@ TheRealTenman and Miguelinileugiminalelgumemagellin'namellon:

Thanks for your interest in the game. I know the thread is really long. Here and there are posts that update everyone on the progress of the game, and advise as to the direction of the story. It is more of a "save the world" rather than "take over the world" idea, though that doesn't tell you very much. While there will be plenty of fighting, I imagine more visceral conflict to guns and bombs. Again, let me reiterate there will be plenty of fighting.

I'll let another team member--a gamer, describe it in gamer terminology.

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> Thanks for your interest in the game. I know the thread is really long. Here and there are posts that update everyone on the progress of the game, and advise as to the direction of the story. It is more of a "save the world" rather than "take over the world" idea, though that doesn't tell you very much. While there will be plenty of fighting, I imagine more visceral conflict to guns and bombs. Again, let me reiterate there will be plenty of fighting.
> 
> I'll let another team member--a gamer, describe it in gamer terminology.



I could have described it with some technical details, but I'm still confused about what sort of game do you want to do, I mean, it's not like you can connect your mind to a playstation and lucid dream your way to the victory, so, how do you want to make the game? Most of the new people (included me) aren't going to read the entire thread, so could you explain it a little in the first post please?

Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## TheRealTenman

> *post*







> It is more of a "save the world" rather than "take over the world" idea



That's cool but I meant gameplay, not story.





> While there will be plenty of fighting, I imagine more visceral conflict to guns and bombs. Again, let me reiterate there will be plenty of fighting.



May I bring up "The Force Unleashed" for inspiration for half of the combat system. Bear in mind I have no idea what point you are at in design.

Let me run through the basic controls for xbox:
*Lightsaber
*Force push
*Force lightning
*Jump
*Force Grip
*Block
*Dash

Count them 7. Plus movement and camera.

These could all be mixed into a plethora of different melee combos, like smashing targets into the air then impaling them on the way down or charging towards opponents and releasing an electrified burst.
as well as ranged attacks, from saber throws to environmental projectiles to impaled human bombs.

With all of these godly powers, the player was still in a vulnerable position.

Whether the enemy had a crazy block and needed to be shocked before any other attacks.
Or an electric absorption field and couldn't be zapped at all.
By being outnumbered by flying units or outgunned my an armoured vehicle.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The point I am trying to make is that the system used in TFU was fluid, easy to learn and most importantly, balanced.

These can easily be translated into dream based powers and counters.

For example:
Melee can't be used on shadow beings. Known for paralyzing dream bodies and delivering extreme pain upon touch.
Mental powers could be limited by a reserve pool. Possibly "Clarity", "Belief" or "Focus". The more you do weird shit the more you don't believe it is possible.
Telekinesis would be negated psychics.
Pyrokinesis would be useless againts fire atronachs.
A level ground would be met when fighting other dreamers through either both being powerful or negating each others power.


A diverse fighting system can be made with few controls with the use of combos.

The main problem I see is the sheer diversity of dreams. You simply cannot fill everybody's experience of dreams.

The solution to that is constant updates/content packs.


Or you could ignore this post  :Cheeky:

----------


## Miguelinileugim

Still I would prefer the game to be more turn-based and dramatic, a game about zombies would be great, you would have to fight zombies, to plan for the future (food, antibiotics, guns, ammo etc. ) and the most important, there would be a lot of drama due to the zombie disease, the end of the human civilization and all those things that occur in that sort of world.

That's what I call an epic dream, just fighting alone without too much strategy nor drama would get boring very fast...

----------


## The Sandman

@Miguelinileugim - I would certainly alter my first post, but after 24 hours, you can no longer edit a post.

@ TheRealTenman - Ignore the post? N-a-a-a-a. You have some very good ideas, and well spoken. We may use combos in our controls; that would be determined, I suppose, by necessity. I want the player to focus on intention. While having to manipulate combos would take some mental capacity, kids would probably be able to remember all the combos very easily, and that would force attention, which is another factor in my belief system leading to lucid dreams, so that the combo issue may be a positive for my purposes.

I say *my* purposes because I am not necessarily speaking for the team. I would have to discuss my theories with the team individually before speaking for them on any give point. You see, inducing lucid dreams is my paramount goal. Story and technique are only secondarily important to me; speaking to the issue of story however, I'd like one of our writers to chime in and give you the 411 as pertains to all of the issues that both of you bring up.

Setting is not important to a dreaming game like this, except that it be true to dreaming. That is my point of view. We do have themed settings, but this is not a new concept to gaming. I expect this game to go far beyond playing a game with cool settings and predictable game controls. These can be expected. I want to go far beyond this. That is not to say that the points you guys bring up are not valid points.

I like the ideas on "Clarity," "Belief," and "Focus." The more you do weird shit the more you don't believe it is possible. Frankly, I want to be able to learn to do weird shit and have it get easier, not harder, but that is the kind of thing that I am interested in. Just to let you know, we have considered these concepts. They are integral, and as far as I'm concerned, one of the most important aspects of the game. Putting attention to Belief and Clarity-->Focus is what it's all about for me.

Did I ramble? I'm a pro at that!

----------


## Miguelinileugim

Still I don't know how gameplay works, do you connect your mind to a game machine or what?  :Cheeky:

----------


## The Sandman

> Still I don't know how gameplay works, do you connect your mind to a game machine or what?



Sorry about that. No, you don't hook up to a machine. It is "just" a video game. The idea is to be more than a typical game, but we aren't using any special hardware. I just thought that since people tend to dream of the game they played the night before, we could take advantage of that.

Does that make sense?

----------


## TheRealTenman

> I want the player to focus on intention.



Would you mind explaining that further?





> ...remember all the combos very easily...



A categorized menu would help ease the problem. TFU uses three menus. Powers, Stats, Combos.
These double as where you assign points from leveling up.
While I hate to continually reference TFU it has a lot of good, functional mechanisms.






> ...inducing lucid dreams is my paramount goal.



To help with that may I suggest including subliminal sounds (iso's and Binaurals etc)
Though somehow I think having a label with "This game uses subliminal messages" would be bad. :smiley: 






> I like the ideas on "Clarity," "Belief," and "Focus." Frankly, I want to be able to learn to do weird shit and have it get easier, not harder, but that is the kind of thing that I am interested in.



Well if it is an RPG you could use stat points to help in all aspects.

Clarity would be the players connection with the dream world. This could act as health or something.
Belief is how much the PC is convinced that the world is "real". Get this too low and you could start losing Clarity. Basically a "mana" bar.
Focus is mental strength/concentration. Used for powers, like flying and the many kinesis etc, and is disturbed by damage, panic, shadow beings etc. Simply a limit for power of powers.

The basis for this system is:
(1) You need focus to do anything in dream, if you are distracted you have a hard time.

(2)Belief is how "immersed" you are. If you don't believe you surroundings are "real" or "actually there" you lose lucidity. Usually to the point of waking up.
     Remember the first time you flew in a lucid dream. If you don't believe in yourself/dream the dream will begin to fall apart. This speeds up the loss of clarity.

(3)Clarity is another tether to the dream world. Losing clarity is a sure sign you are losing lucidity, or even worse, waking up (I assume in game death?)






> Putting attention to Belief and Clarity-->Focus is what it's all about for me.



With my suggestions focus is just another limit, similar to stamina. Belief and clarity are far more important to dreaming.



P.S.
I hate being an "idea guy"
P.P.S
I like helping more though

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> Sorry about that. No, you don't hook up to a machine. It is "just" a video game. The idea is to be more than a typical game, but we aren't using any special hardware. I just thought that since people tend to dream of the game they played the night before, we could take advantage of that.
> 
> Does that make sense?



I think that lucid dreams are too unstable for that, also, there are sooo many ways to lucid dream (apparently) that a game seems one of the hardest and less interesting ones...

Of course, for advanced lucid dreamers without imagination or who just love videogames... then for they that's fine  :smiley: 


But be sure to make your game open to imagination, one of the advantages of lucid dreams is that you can be extremely creative  ::D:

----------


## The Sandman

@ Miguel: I understand what you mean, but hopefully the game won't disappoint. I'm confident myself.

@ TheRealTenman:





> Would you mind explaining that further?



I believe that intention is a key component in how we live our lives. In this case, I believe intention has a strong part to play in lucid dreaming, and ones success in becoming lucid.

I think you can give lucid dreaming your attention at various levels, until you eventually practice ADA, or all day awareness.





> A categorized menu would help ease the problem. TFU uses three menus. Powers, Stats, Combos.
> These double as where you assign points from leveling up.
> While I hate to continually reference TFU it has a lot of good, functional mechanisms.



The programmers and gamers on the team are right there with you on this, but we appreciate your ideas very much. 





> To help with that may I suggest including subliminal sounds (iso's and Binaurals etc)
> Though somehow I think having a label with "This game uses subliminal messages" would be bad.



I want to use iso's and binaurals, but some of the other team members don't. I think a disclaimer that the game uses binaurals is fine, though your concern with labeling "subliminal messages" is the same as some other members of the team. I see it as lost opportunity. Consider, "I'm not allowed to string certain sounds together?" I can't abide that, but I don't run the show. We work together and vote on ideas.





> Well if it is an RPG you could use stat points to help in all aspects.
> 
> Clarity would be the players connection with the dream world. This could act as health or something.
> Belief is how much the PC is convinced that the world is "real". Get this too low and you could start losing Clarity. Basically a "mana" bar.
> Focus is mental strength/concentration. Used for powers, like flying and the many kinesis etc, and is disturbed by damage, panic, shadow beings etc. Simply a limit for power of powers.
> 
> The basis for this system is:
> (1) You need focus to do anything in dream, if you are distracted you have a hard time.
> 
> ...




Once again, we have discussed these ideas and are delving much further, though we appreciate the ideas and your interest. The whole team always appreciates ideas regardless of how long you've been a member of DV, or if you've even actually had a lucid dream or not. Ideas offered are a gift, and we appreciate them.





> With my suggestions focus is just another limit, similar to stamina. Belief and clarity are far more important to dreaming.



I understand your point here. I think we are speaking the same language. I'm simply looking at focus as the goal which is achieved by belief. Which is more important is a matter of perspective when one supports the other.






> P.S.
> I hate being an "idea guy"



I love being an idea guy.

"Great people talk about ideas. Average people talk about things. Small people talk about other people."

—Eleanor Roosevelt

Thanks for your input...again. We are always open minded.

----------


## TheOneirologist

> Still I don't know how gameplay works, do you connect your mind to a game machine or what?



Like Sandman said, there's no special hardware, just the player and the console.  While the exact details of the gameplay aren't set in stone, from what I understand it's going to be a real-time RPG.  You pick up new skills as you go, but the defining factor through the whole game is your Lucidity meter.  If you're in a dream and you go too long without reality checking/stabilizing, it'll go down and you'll lose access to many of your offensive powers, and the dream will become blurry and unstable and potentially collapse.

It's true, though, that each member has a slightly different game in mind, which is exactly why "idea people" still remain invaluable.  We're constantly presented with new ideas from our members, and we're hoping that we can take all the best ones and make an amazing game.  :smiley:

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> Like Sandman said, there's no special hardware, just the player and the console.  While the exact details of the gameplay aren't set in stone, from what I understand it's going to be a real-time RPG.  You pick up new skills as you go, but the defining factor through the whole game is your Lucidity meter.  If you're in a dream and you go too long without reality checking/stabilizing, it'll go down and you'll lose access to many of your offensive powers, and the dream will become blurry and unstable and potentially collapse.
> 
> It's true, though, that each member has a slightly different game in mind, which is exactly why "idea people" still remain invaluable.  We're constantly presented with new ideas from our members, and we're hoping that we can take all the best ones and make an amazing game.



(Even more confused) So, we're speaking of a real game, that is, with software inside hardware played by real people without requiring any actual lucid dreaming skills right?

----------


## The Sandman

Miguel,

Sorry for any confusion. You are correct--imagine playing an X-box, or Playstation. That is our intention. It is a video game played on a console. You do not have to have any lucid dreaming skills. Hopefully, the game will help you become lucid.

@ TheOneirologist:

As usual, thank you for your input.

----------


## Tasca

I have an idea for some parts, make random objects be randomly generated someplaces so it has more of a "dreamy"feel

----------


## Miguelinileugim

And characters if course! Even more, make the game as inconsistent and unintuitive as you can in a creative way  :smiley: 

P.S: I had a couple more ideas, but before that, what's the genre of the game?

----------


## elucid

Yeah I have an idea for a lucid dreaming game. 

First you would have to have the character achieve a lucid dream, which should be a game of like hitting a square button at the certain time type of thing. Once you get the character in, you need to achieve certain goals to earn time to stay in the dream. The longer you stay in the dream, the more goals you have achieved and the amount of points you have earned. So basically the point of the game is to stay in the dream as long as possible by achieving certain goals which is the main fun part of the game for time to stay. 

The certain goals to achieve could be: "Find this guy on the map and fight him" for 3:05 minutes added to your lucid dream. Another example could be, chase a car and crash into it till it explodes for 2:00 minutes added to your lucid dream.

----------


## The Sandman

> I have an idea for some parts, make random objects be randomly generated some places so it has more of a "dreamy"feel



Good idea Tasca. We've discussed this idea, or at least some mutation of it. This is the kind of idea I am most interested in.





> And characters if course! Even more, make the game as inconsistent and unintuitive as you can in a creative way 
> 
> P.S: I had a couple more ideas, but before that, what's the genre of the game?



Yes, we have ideas for making the game abstract and inconsistent. Much of the game will be RPG and fighting, but we have a lot of freedom with regard to style.

As usual, we appreciate ideas and interest from any and all.





> Yeah I have an idea for a lucid dreaming game. 
> 
> First you would have to have the character achieve a lucid dream, which should be a game of like hitting a square button at the certain time type of thing. Once you get the character in, you need to achieve certain goals to earn time to stay in the dream. The longer you stay in the dream, the more goals you have achieved and the amount of points you have earned. So basically the point of the game is to stay in the dream as long as possible by achieving certain goals which is the main fun part of the game for time to stay. 
> 
> The certain goals to achieve could be: "Find this guy on the map and fight him" for 3:05 minutes added to your lucid dream. Another example could be, chase a car and crash into it till it explodes for 2:00 minutes added to your lucid dream.



elucid,

We are including this basic idea. We haven't really discussed a set amount of time that would be added to a lucid dream, and we don't have goals exactly the way you have described them like a TOTM or something, but the player will be able to extend lucidity, and there is a method to do so.

I don't want to tell everyone we've already thought of every single idea that is ever brought up, but many of them are iterations of the same idea. The random nature of dreams is an idea that is over-ripe, and surely we should include examples of this to achieve a dreamy feel. Still, I enjoy different people's take on the idea, and appreciate your contribution.

----------


## kurlie

Wow this seems like an amazing idea. This is truly genius. Iso's and Binaural beats would definately help as when I go to sleep using them it will trigger memories of lucid dreaming. Just as a ballpark estimate, what stage of development is this in? Is it still theoretical or are there already programmers on board or what?

Also on a side note, I saw someone post this quote

"Great people talk about ideas. Average people talk about things. Small people talk about other people."

—Eleanor Roosevelt

Isn't it kinda hypocritical, as she is talking about other people?

----------


## The Sandman

Kurlie,

I'm glad you like this idea. We have programmers on board, yes, though we are working on a fund-raiser game right now, excepting the writing team. They are still working on script for our primary game.

The quote is a good one; I'm quite familiar with it. As for it being hypocritical, consider that Eleanor's quote is ideological.

Thanks again for your interest in the game.

----------


## whatis

Oh man oh man, do I love this idea. 

It could be that the lucidity is constantly draining, but you have to interact with different objects to keep it up (i.e. flipping light switches to ensure that you're still dreaming). It would be akin to "powering up" or getting more health. 

That'd give a winding clock and sort of add an element of speed/pressure to the game, and sometimes the "power up stations" whatever they might be would be fairly far apart and take a while to get there. 

Also going to sleep in the dream could enter into a bonus world of super abstract meta dreaming. 

Yes. I want this game.

----------


## The Sandman

whatis,

I'm glad you like the game idea. I'm sure you'll like it when it is done as well.  :smiley:

----------


## PostScript99

I just recently stumbled on this thread.  :wink2:  It sounds neat!

So you want to make a game like....NiGHTS or LSD, based on the concept of LDing?

----------


## The Sandman

> I just recently stumbled on this thread.  It sounds neat!
> 
> So you want to make a game like....NiGHTS or LSD, based on the concept of LDing?



Very glad you like the idea PS99. As for the games, I hope another team member chimes in.

----------


## TheOneirologist

In its current stage, the game is planned to be a kind of adventure RPG in which one of the key elements of gameplay is keeping your player lucid in a dream, or, if you are not already, becoming lucid by recognizing flaws in the world.  As you progress through more and more dreams and discover your purpose in the dream world, you learn new abilities common to lucid dreaming such as flight and control of the elements.  I'll admit I've never played NiGHTS or LSD, but hopefully that clarifies a bit on what the game will be like.

whatis, there is in fact already plans to make a lucidity gauge in a manner quite similar to what you've suggested.  According to what we have now, the lucidity bar will accompany your health, and you'll periodically have to RC/stabilize to prevent it from going down too far and causing you to weaken.

----------


## Lucidit

this would be a goddamn nice project if it gets finished  ::D: 
I would like to be a tester if possible... What are requirements?

----------


## RavenOfShadow

Cool idea everyone! You should make it in Unity, or something simple like RPGmaker. I could make an RPGmaker Lucid game in no time if I had to haha.

Make sure it has lots of subliminal stuffs.

~Raven

----------


## Waterknight

Have you considered a kickstarter campaign to raise money? Those are becoming really big now.

----------


## The Sandman

> this would be a goddamn nice project if it gets finished 
> I would like to be a tester if possible... What are requirements?



There is a link in my signature that leads to a page where you can apply. We'd be happy to have you as a tester.






> Cool idea everyone! You should make it in Unity, or something simple like RPGmaker. I could make an RPGmaker Lucid game in no time if I had to haha.
> 
> Make sure it has lots of subliminal stuffs.
> 
> ~Raven



As for me, I'm with you on the subliminals, and binaural beats.






> Have you considered a kickstarter campaign to raise money? Those are becoming really big now.



We have considered a kickstarter campaign, but we appreciate your consideration to our cause. We thought we might wait until we have a bit more to show investors before we pursue that avenue. Good idea Waternight.

----------


## Emiluren

I applied on the website. I'm a c++ programmer and I made a very simple platformer with Bullet and OGRE last year. If I can be of any use, I'll be happy to help.  :smiley:

----------


## Cam

I often lose my intent to LD while trying to remain awake during the 30 minutes of my WBTB attempts and I normally end up playing (non-LD related) games on my iPhone. Then an idea occurred to me: Why not make a game that heavily involved lucid dreaming so I could do something that interested me but keep my focus on the act of lucid dreaming? Hence I am here. I am an artist, graphic designer, and game designer studying at UCF for a bachelors in Digital Media: Game Design. Clearly there is an interest for a video-game since this thread has been around awhile. If anyone is looking for a designer or artist I am your man. I have studied game theory and design for _years_ and I know what makes a good game and what does not and I have an immense passion for game design, so much so-as I said earlier-I am studying to become a professional in the gaming industry.

I have some of my own ideas and perhaps I could make something on my own but I am weak in the coding side as my focus and passion is on the art, design, story, and mechanics of a game. If anybody needs someone like me in their projects shoot me a line. I have a short story I am finishing up and a concept sketch of the main character I could show as an example of my work I'll be finished with towards the end of the week.

----------


## Micahmic

> I applied on the website. I'm a c++ programmer and I made a very simple platformer with Bullet and OGRE last year. If I can be of any use, I'll be happy to help.



Thanks for applying! Your experience with those SDKs is quite essential.  :smiley:  We'll be in touch.






> I have some of my own ideas and perhaps I could make something on my own but I am weak in the coding side as my focus and passion is on the art, design, story, and mechanics of a game. If anybody needs someone like me in their projects shoot me a line.



You are welcome to apply. We'd love to have you in the ASEA community.  :smiley:  A link is in my signature.

----------


## Lucidit

Hi again, I applied, but I haven't received aswer  in a while so I want to make sure did u got my application or no?

----------


## The Sandman

@Emiluren: We'll look at your app and I'll be in touch with you. You sound like a great add.
@Cam: please apply. If you already have, I'm going to look at the apps today. We need good people!
@Lucidit: I'll shoot you an e-mail. I believe I responded some time ago, but no mattter.

----------


## Cam

> @Cam: please apply. If you already have, I'm going to look at the apps today. We need good people!



I did apply, haven't heard back yet. Please send me an email at the address provided. I don't check DreamViews very often but my email two or three times a day.

----------


## The Sandman

> I did apply, haven't heard back yet. Please send me an email at the address provided. I don't check DreamViews very often but my email two or three times a day.



Hi Cam. We are reviewing all current applications, and we'll be in touch soon.

----------


## PostScript99

Will this be a PC game or will it have its own console?

----------


## Micahmic

> Will this be a PC game or will it have its own console?



It will be a PC game, however we are also aiming to support select consoles as well.  :smiley:

----------


## ohbe

How's the game coming along? Is there a chance you guys could make a list to track progress or something of that sort?

----------


## Artie J

Sandman...I received an email about "annual_Registration_2013_ASEA.pdf", but login is STILL failing for the dev site, never heard back from you. 
 I'm still interested in the project, got a new 64 bit system with new DAW software for music production.

----------


## IAmLucid

Making a game designed for a console??

----------


## nightronics

Hey all. At this point the thread is almost half a year old. I'm bumping to tell you guys that Astralsoft is still together. It's just been a little rough over the last year or so. 

We are currently working towards smaller, less ambitious goals than Lucid, but trust us, we are not giving up yet. 

If you would like to apply, or attempted to apply, please be patient. We have come back together after 4 months of site downtime due to school, and physical, and literal server migrations. We are going to try starting fresh, and after we get back into the swing of things, we hope we can get this down. We will let you know when we are ready to accept new applications.  :smiley: 

Thank you all for your continued interest, and again, sorry for not updating this thread at all since we went down.
Best regards
~Alias - Michael

----------


## Vulpixel

We could actually make the game subliminally message you to have better WILDs.

----------


## nightronics

> We could actually make the game subliminally message you to have better WILDs.



Many would argue that subliminal messaging for anything doesn't work. The idea we had was teaching the player to search for dream signs that would change as the player passes through the game, hopeing this would translate to real dreams too.

We were throwing around some cool ideas for sound design that distorts as you become less and less aware in game as well.

----------


## Micahmic

> We were throwing around some cool ideas for sound design that distorts as you become less and less aware in game as well.



We did throw around the idea of subliminal messages though, but while we might not implement that, there are other subconscious triggers that would hopefully help you get lucid that we are going to implement, optionally, for lucid dreamers that want it.  :smiley:

----------


## Macman64

I can do the advertising if you want. I can make good trailers. Just send me a music perfect for it's trailer and some gameplay clips and the features of the game.

----------


## JadeGreen

I think that honestly the best workable concept for a lucid dreaming game would be as such:

Randomly generated world and scenarios, just like in LSD Dream Emulator or Minecraft. This is the easy part.

The hard part is coming up with a gameplay mechanic that mimics lucid dreaming. I honestly thought that an interesting way of carrying it out would be to have the character move autonomously (not under player control) and carry out scenarios. (Such as panicking and being late for school, or other common dreams). This would be the non lucid mode.
In order to become lucid, the player would 'click' on anomalies in the world. Perhaps the text changes when you look away from it or there is an object that is out of place. As you found more and more dream signs, a meter would fill up, and when it hit the top, your character would reality check, and you would become lucid.

From here you would gain full control of your character. You could now walk in any direction you wanted to and explore any region.

As you 'level up' from getting lucid more often, you begin to unlock new abilities.

One of them might be a 'WILD' button that appears before you begin a dream, and gives you the option of having an alternate way of becoming lucid. I'm not certain the exact mechanics of this, but it should definitely happen.

Dreams may start to become clearer and longer. You may have to click on fewer dream signs to become lucid and may not wake up as quickly.

Also, as you level up, you may unlock dream control techniques such as dream stabilization, flying, and spells for fighting nightmares.

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

I thought you meant like we would be the game characters, and we make LDing become a game and make it fun to work up to the point where you can LD.

----------


## Emiluren

I'm probably the team member who knows the least about the game (Lucid) since I am the last one to join  :smiley:  . I have also mostly been working on our other game (that I don't really have permission to tell you about but I can tell you that we are still in need of new programmers preferably with experience in C#, Unity and/or mobile game development)

But I know the basic things that have been decided so far. Lucid seems to be primarily focused on being a good game with an interesting story. It will be linear, so not so much like anything minecrafty  :smiley: .

----------


## DeadDream

Hello to everyone, I'm not sure if everyone asked this before, is there any bulletins or chain mails to know how the project is progressing? I'm asking because this thread gets irregular activity (I mean, sometimes is really active, some other times there is no response in a year), I'd love to see this work, if you need any help send me a message

----------


## WaltersDreams

If it's still needed, I could be a writer. I like to come up with fantasy videogames and stuff in my head.

I was actually thinking about a dream game last night!

----------


## Emiluren

Unfortunately the project is pretty much dead. :-( People just kept dropping off while there wasn't much progress being made on the programming. There were a lot of ideas and dreams and very little experience with actual game development.

----------


## skinkie

could you show us any screenshots or rendered models? i would like to see what this lucid dream community can do

----------


## Emiluren

Sorry but there isn't anything to show. As we have previously said, we started working on a completely unrelated game which was not about lucid dreaming at all. There is some concept art of the characters that would have been in the game but since I had no part in making them I don't think I'm allowed to show you.

----------

